# End Grain Floor



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Beginning*

Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.



Then I laid down 12 mil plastic again and toped that with two layers of 3/4 OSB Tongue and Groove Subflooring. Following the advice of Charles Peterson in his new book The Ultimate Guide to WoodFooring from Tauton Press,



I glued the second layer at a 45 degree angle from the one below. I troweled out Titebond II over the entire surface of each sheet before screwing ever 6 inches around the perimeter, and 12 inches across the center. I wanted the floor to be able to stand up to the abuse and vibration of the heavy machinery it is destined to hold.

I had an idea of what I wanted to do after I was inspired from reading Charles Peterson book. So I mapped out my design on the floor, then went around the property and collected various 4×4 posts that were laying around and began cutting away….tile after tile. They were to be the center portion of room. (This photo shows the future 6×6 as well)



Each tile was cut to 5/16in thick because they were going to be jointed end to end, no grout lines. I was going to glue them down to 1/2in 9 Ply Baltic Birch Plywood. Once I had what I though was enough, about 750 tiles, I took them into the shop and squared up each and every tile on the table saw using a sliding table jig. I then glued and screwed down the Baltic Birch Plywood and placed the apron on aluminum, brass, Black Walnut and Wenge on two sides before I began to lay the tile.



I glued the tiles down using Bostiks VaporLok. I love Bostiks produces!



Once all the tiles were glued down I squared up the other two sides and finished the apron.



With that completed I could move on to the Compase De Rose. First, I had to lay it out. Then I had to cut the end off a large 300 year old California Black Oak and inlaid those sections, accented with Hickory and Gaboon Ebony, so that they would fit around the star.



I was then able to cut out the star and inlay it in using Bloodwood, Purpleheart, Curly Maple, and Wenge.



Next, I used a hollowed out piece of oak, which will eventually accommodate crushed obsidian and a sterling silver anchor, to ordain the center.



More to follow…


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


I love it. One day on LJ and already doing awesome blogs. I'll be sure to follow.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


Superior workmanship, you are in a league of your own my friend.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


Thank you adaughhetee, that is very kind of you to say. I have been documenting my progress on flickr for awhile so it was an easier transition that in may seam. A buddy on flickr encouraged me to join LJ so I did. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


Thank you Philip, those are very encouraging words. I still have so much left to learn. I know there are masters here on LJ that put me to shame. Thanks so much for your kind comment.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. Love those inlaid floors


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


Thank you PurpLev.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


That looks amazing! The only time I ever saw an end grain floor was in the assembly area at an old job I had. We built 80+ ton machines and the entire floor was 3' long 4×4's standing on end. It was an old building and in some places they were loose, so I pulled one up to see.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


Jonathan,

Thank you! Yes, The Hitachi is a monster saw. I am very pleased with it. I do need to order a new blade protector for it!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


Ben,

The durability of factory floors is what drew me to do this in my shop. I have yet to actually visit one. I would love to see the ones in Europe that are still around from the early centuries in the roads. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Jonathan, that is very, very helpful!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


That last photo is stunning.
Excellent work.
I happened to see your latest blog on this and thought about it. Went back and seen it was the tenth in the blog series and had to come back to see the rest of it.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


William,

Thank you very much for your kind words. Yes, it is turning out to be quite a series.

I like your quote tag by the way


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


*NATE: ÉSTE PISO ES UNA OBRA DE ARTE EN MADERA Y UNA CLASE MAGISTRAL ;-)*


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Beginning*
> 
> Before I could truly begin working I wanted to get the subfloor figured out. The original floor was a slab of concrete that I estimated to be roughly 6 to 8 inches thick. I wanted to install pex pipe over this so I could eventually add a radiant floor system. I stretched 12mil plastic down then nailed 2×4s every twelve inches and then stretched the pipe between them. I then covered the pex with concrete. My brother and I mixed it all by hand….well actually he mixed it and I laid it. Then I waited for almost a year for the concrete to cure before moving on to the next phase. It wasn't until then did I check the level of the floor and realize that one corner was an inch and one half low. I had to rip a bunch of new dry 2×4s in a taper and lay them in a fan shape across the floor to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


Kova,

Thank you, you are very kind!

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*More Tiles*

After finished the star, minus the obsidian inlay I moved on to collecting and cutting 6×6 tiles. These tiles were cut at 3/4 of and in because they were going to have a 1/8 grout line. (The grout is going to be granulated cork by the way!! This allows the wood to move through each session without any damage. I thank Charles Peterson again for this floor saving tip!)





Once I cut about 1500 tiles I took them into the shop to be squared up on the table saw. Note: It is very easy in either one of these processes to get hazed. The repetitive motion can put the mind to sleep. When ever I found myself in such a haze, I immediately turned of the saw and went and did something else. I already have issues working around power tools because of the vertigo, that just makes it worse. It better to walk away until you can refocus!!!













Once all the tiles were squared up. I could start laying them down. I turned these tiles at a 45 degree turn from the center ones. Again I used Bostiks VaporLok.









More to follow…


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Tiles*
> 
> After finished the star, minus the obsidian inlay I moved on to collecting and cutting 6×6 tiles. These tiles were cut at 3/4 of and in because they were going to have a 1/8 grout line. (The grout is going to be granulated cork by the way!! This allows the wood to move through each session without any damage. I thank Charles Peterson again for this floor saving tip!)
> 
> ...


I was going to ask on your last entry what you were going to do about expansion but I see you answer it in this post. Looks very nice and thank you for the detailed instructions along the way. I thank you for your service to our country and hope all goes well with you now that you are retired.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Tiles*
> 
> After finished the star, minus the obsidian inlay I moved on to collecting and cutting 6×6 tiles. These tiles were cut at 3/4 of and in because they were going to have a 1/8 grout line. (The grout is going to be granulated cork by the way!! This allows the wood to move through each session without any damage. I thank Charles Peterson again for this floor saving tip!)
> 
> ...


That is coming along very well. I can't even imagine how many hours you will have in this but I think it is time well spent as you will have a one of a kind floor. And YOU did it! Work safe and keep posting progress.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Tiles*
> 
> After finished the star, minus the obsidian inlay I moved on to collecting and cutting 6×6 tiles. These tiles were cut at 3/4 of and in because they were going to have a 1/8 grout line. (The grout is going to be granulated cork by the way!! This allows the wood to move through each session without any damage. I thank Charles Peterson again for this floor saving tip!)
> 
> ...


That is amazing, can't wait to see the result!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Tiles*
> 
> After finished the star, minus the obsidian inlay I moved on to collecting and cutting 6×6 tiles. These tiles were cut at 3/4 of and in because they were going to have a 1/8 grout line. (The grout is going to be granulated cork by the way!! This allows the wood to move through each session without any damage. I thank Charles Peterson again for this floor saving tip!)
> 
> ...


Bob, Thank you for very kind comments! It was my pleasure to serve and would do it all over again.

The expansion is controlled by the glue and the Birch Plywood when the tiles are only 5/16s of an inch thick. But once they are full thickness the granulated cork is perfect.

I hope that through my journey here I can learn so they can move on to do there own projects. I have done so much research on End Grain Floors is kind of crazy, and Charles Petersons book is the best out there. Then there is studying what others have done and figuring out what they did right and wrong.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Tiles*
> 
> After finished the star, minus the obsidian inlay I moved on to collecting and cutting 6×6 tiles. These tiles were cut at 3/4 of and in because they were going to have a 1/8 grout line. (The grout is going to be granulated cork by the way!! This allows the wood to move through each session without any damage. I thank Charles Peterson again for this floor saving tip!)
> 
> ...


Thank you Philip, me too.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Islands*

The theme of the floor is that is resembles an old sailing map. It gets deeper than that as the map itself is one of the mind.

As I laid the tiles I also wanted to inlay the landmasses and islands with them in order to save tiles. (I hate wasting wood) I would still have to cut up some of the glued down tiles but that is life! On some of the islands, I was not sure where I was going to place them so very tile had to be carefully removed. I would place the burl down, trace around it, hand route the line with a 1/4in down spiral bit (it needs to be down spiral to eliminate tear out!) taking several passes and then chisel out the waste.

The first island came from a Pine Burl my father gave me. He pulled it out of the ground when I was a boy and tried to burn it. It refused to go. Later, I remember climbing on it, carving on it, nailing on it and what have you. 20 years later I cut it into a sentimental piece of my shop floor!











I used Titebond Duty Construction Adhesive to attach the burls to the floor. The first burl was way to thick so I had to spend time planing it down!







This set of islands is called the Iles of Dreams. The large island is the Island of Waking Dreams, meaning all those thing we have ambitions about, and the smaller ones are the Islands of Sleep…and that I think is obvious. Labels for each land mass are coming.

More to follow…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands*
> 
> The theme of the floor is that is resembles an old sailing map. It gets deeper than that as the map itself is one of the mind.
> 
> ...


you have definitely found your calling nate

and are a great inspiration to us all

God bless you and your family
for your service and dedication

excellent vision and build

this is one of mine


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands*
> 
> The theme of the floor is that is resembles an old sailing map. It gets deeper than that as the map itself is one of the mind.
> 
> ...


Wow, Patron did a Awsome job on that!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands*
> 
> The theme of the floor is that is resembles an old sailing map. It gets deeper than that as the map itself is one of the mind.
> 
> ...


Nate- you and David are both gluttons for punishment but what cool floors! I just don't have the patience for that type of work but I admire those that do!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands*
> 
> The theme of the floor is that is resembles an old sailing map. It gets deeper than that as the map itself is one of the mind.
> 
> ...


Patron,

That is some amazing work! Seriously well done!

Thank you for your kind words of encouragement!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands*
> 
> The theme of the floor is that is resembles an old sailing map. It gets deeper than that as the map itself is one of the mind.
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

I am sure you could do it. Thanks for the compliment. It really is more fun and less work than it looks.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Islands and Landmasses cont.*

The next land I inlaid came from an old growth Redwood Burl that my parent-in-laws gave me. It used to be a table. They bought it back before I was born (so pre 1981  ) up in Oregon. It was over 44in wide. I planned on using this as the entry way to the room as well as the largest land mass on the map. It is what I call the Land of Beginning. This is were talent and skill reside….on the map I mean!





The burl first had to be cut down…



...in several ways. I did not want to glue it down and plane away all that beautiful wood. So I built a jig that would allow me to use my fathers large Husky 2100 chainsaw to resaw the burl down to the required size.







Once it was resawn, I took the burl in and kerfed the bottom to allow the glue to have more purchase.







I was then able to glue it down. I left it under weights for over 24 hours. Patience really is key.







Next, it was time to move onto trimming up the tiles!







With that done I could begin adding on to the main land, the Land of Beginning.













And that is the Land of Beginning! Labels will be coming.

More to follow…..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands and Landmasses cont.*
> 
> The next land I inlaid came from an old growth Redwood Burl that my parent-in-laws gave me. It used to be a table. They bought it back before I was born (so pre 1981  ) up in Oregon. It was over 44in wide. I planned on using this as the entry way to the room as well as the largest land mass on the map. It is what I call the Land of Beginning. This is were talent and skill reside….on the map I mean!
> 
> ...


amazing what you are teaching and learning here

each post is better than the last

well done nate
thank you


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands and Landmasses cont.*
> 
> The next land I inlaid came from an old growth Redwood Burl that my parent-in-laws gave me. It used to be a table. They bought it back before I was born (so pre 1981  ) up in Oregon. It was over 44in wide. I planned on using this as the entry way to the room as well as the largest land mass on the map. It is what I call the Land of Beginning. This is were talent and skill reside….on the map I mean!
> 
> ...


That you Patron, that is so encouraging and uplifting to hear, seriously! Thank you!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands and Landmasses cont.*
> 
> The next land I inlaid came from an old growth Redwood Burl that my parent-in-laws gave me. It used to be a table. They bought it back before I was born (so pre 1981  ) up in Oregon. It was over 44in wide. I planned on using this as the entry way to the room as well as the largest land mass on the map. It is what I call the Land of Beginning. This is were talent and skill reside….on the map I mean!
> 
> ...


I do believe that if one of the rooms in our house has not been completed, I would seriously consider doing this to it. This kind of floor would be perfect for a log cabin as well!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands and Landmasses cont.*
> 
> The next land I inlaid came from an old growth Redwood Burl that my parent-in-laws gave me. It used to be a table. They bought it back before I was born (so pre 1981  ) up in Oregon. It was over 44in wide. I planned on using this as the entry way to the room as well as the largest land mass on the map. It is what I call the Land of Beginning. This is were talent and skill reside….on the map I mean!
> 
> ...


Thank you Erwin! Those are very kind words.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands and Landmasses cont.*
> 
> The next land I inlaid came from an old growth Redwood Burl that my parent-in-laws gave me. It used to be a table. They bought it back before I was born (so pre 1981  ) up in Oregon. It was over 44in wide. I planned on using this as the entry way to the room as well as the largest land mass on the map. It is what I call the Land of Beginning. This is were talent and skill reside….on the map I mean!
> 
> ...


This is shaping up beautifully.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Islands and Landmasses cont.*
> 
> The next land I inlaid came from an old growth Redwood Burl that my parent-in-laws gave me. It used to be a table. They bought it back before I was born (so pre 1981  ) up in Oregon. It was over 44in wide. I planned on using this as the entry way to the room as well as the largest land mass on the map. It is what I call the Land of Beginning. This is were talent and skill reside….on the map I mean!
> 
> ...


Thank you William!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*More lands*

Before I moved on to more lands I needed to trim up the internal lines of tiles. I was laying them very close to the metal knowing I would later come back and add the grout line with the Festool Track and Saw.



With that completed I was free to move onto the Land of the Celestial Though. This burl I got from Cookwoods.com. (One of the best wood places I have found and the kindest people I have every met! Chris and Catherine Cook truly treat me so very encouragingly.) Anyway, the burl is Olivewood from California. It is…well you can see…beautiful and I think fitting for a land dedicated to thoughts of higher things.







After the Olive Burl, I wanted to put a volcano in the corner. My neighbor gave me an old Black Walnut Burl he had been saving for years that just happened to fit the bill perfectly. It was hollowed out in the center, a center that I plane on filling with crushed red stone. This land is called the Volcano of the Unexpected Thought!







Labels will be added.

More to follow


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More lands*
> 
> Before I moved on to more lands I needed to trim up the internal lines of tiles. I was laying them very close to the metal knowing I would later come back and add the grout line with the Festool Track and Saw.
> 
> ...


on and on
and better and better


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *More lands*
> 
> Before I moved on to more lands I needed to trim up the internal lines of tiles. I was laying them very close to the metal knowing I would later come back and add the grout line with the Festool Track and Saw.
> 
> ...


Most unusual floor I have ever seen, I love it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *More lands*
> 
> Before I moved on to more lands I needed to trim up the internal lines of tiles. I was laying them very close to the metal knowing I would later come back and add the grout line with the Festool Track and Saw.
> 
> ...


I am loving this. I have seen some awesome projects, but I swear, if I owned this house I'm in, this project series you have going would give me some ideas for redoing my floor.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More lands*
> 
> Before I moved on to more lands I needed to trim up the internal lines of tiles. I was laying them very close to the metal knowing I would later come back and add the grout line with the Festool Track and Saw.
> 
> ...


William,

That is really good to hear. I am glad that I can spark any artistic idea. That is what we are here for; to encourage each other, to support each other, to teach each other, to inspire each other and give each other those little puffs of creativity to give the imagination flight.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Dec 15, 2007)

NateMeadows said:


> *More lands*
> 
> Before I moved on to more lands I needed to trim up the internal lines of tiles. I was laying them very close to the metal knowing I would later come back and add the grout line with the Festool Track and Saw.
> 
> ...


Nate,

I'm reading through the progression of your posts and have not yet finished, but wanted to say what an inspiration this thread is to me. Awesome work just love the island theme and effect also.

I have a question that you may have addressed and I just missed it. Why did you use expansion joints for the 6×6's but not for the 4×4s?

Again very impressive work. Like the 2-sided squaring jig for the table saw also - nice simple solution to get all 4 sides without using a spacer stick which I never liked.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More lands*
> 
> Before I moved on to more lands I needed to trim up the internal lines of tiles. I was laying them very close to the metal knowing I would later come back and add the grout line with the Festool Track and Saw.
> 
> ...


TexasT,

Thank you so very much for your kind words of encouragement!

As to your question…no worries. I really wanted to have a different effect. The 4×4s are only 5/16in thick. They are laminated to 1/2in 9 Ply Baltic Birch Plywood. I used an industrial wood floor glue as well. This all stabilizes the tiles and allows them to be edge to edge set. The 6×6s are a full 3/4 of and in thick and could not be stabilized, thus the expansion joint was necessary.

I hope this helps.

Thank you again for your kindness!

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Fleur De Le*

Once I had completed 85 to 90 percent of the tile work it was time to add the Fleur De Le to the Compase de Rose. My brother gave me the bucked end of a Juniper that he was using for a fence post that truly inspired me. I drew up a Fleur de Le that fit it and matched the Star or Compase de Rose.



I used Camatillo, Ebony and Cocobolo for the inlay process. I was a little rusty on my inlaying and actually had to do the ebony twice. I will not show you the first attempt. Just know that my lines would be crisper since I had to route out the Ebony from the first time. Everything was routed free hand and bent free hand. I used Titebond II to glue in all the inlays.





I soaked the Camatillo in a water bath to help with the bending process!



Then I set up a torch and bending rod…









I cut the Cocobolo to look like it was folding around the flower…







And here she is in perspective.



More to follow


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Fleur De Le*
> 
> Once I had completed 85 to 90 percent of the tile work it was time to add the Fleur De Le to the Compase de Rose. My brother gave me the bucked end of a Juniper that he was using for a fence post that truly inspired me. I drew up a Fleur de Le that fit it and matched the Star or Compase de Rose.
> 
> ...


newer and better lessons
and methods

like your style nate
always upwards


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Fleur De Le*
> 
> Once I had completed 85 to 90 percent of the tile work it was time to add the Fleur De Le to the Compase de Rose. My brother gave me the bucked end of a Juniper that he was using for a fence post that truly inspired me. I drew up a Fleur de Le that fit it and matched the Star or Compase de Rose.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Patron,

You do quite the work yourself. That floor was amazing!!!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Final Lands*

As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)









Thankfully the fix blends in rather well.

The next step was to get the last to lands inlaid into the floor. I needed to resaw one of the burls first. I am using a Buckeye Burl from Cookwoods.com to represent the Land of the Conflicted Thoughts. I resawed it to thickness using my Laguna 16HD and equipped with the Laguna 1-1/4 Resaw King Blade. This is arguably my favorite machine to use, it is definitely the one I use most often.



Then I was able to trace, route and glue it in…





Once this was glued in I could move to the final land which is made from Roble Burl, also from Cookwoods.com. this land is the Land of Sinister Thoughts. This land is intentionally in the corner of the map as evil or sinister thoughts are often lurking in the corner of the mind.







Once the glue had set for over 24 hours it was time to square up the tiles and lands.







Label will soon be installed.

More to follow….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


like many floor and tile workers learn
start the layout in the center
any irregularities show to the sides
and are only half as much each way

wonderful project
great work


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


Patron,

Thank you for the advice. Yes, I will never make that mistake again.

Thanks again for the encouragement.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


I had not realized until this post that you say this is SHOP FLOOR?
I thought this was going to be in a nice kitchen or living area.
The fact that it's a shop floor is going to make it even more amazing.
The only problem I would see with me having a shop floor like this is that I would be afraid to actually work on it.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


I hear you William

I should clarify, it is a wood shop. No metal or oil will find its way there as long as I am alive and in control. Beyond encouraging me to be creative it should keep me motivated to keep it clean!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


My shop has a concrete floor. i have often wished for a wooden floor. This would be awesome as hell though. oh well, I guess I could just allow the sawdust to build up on mine.

How big is your shop.
I'm wondering because it looks like quite an undertaking as it is. My shop is 40×50.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


William,

This room that the floor is in is 18×16, but then I have a two car garage…that is really one because my wife insists on using it for the car. Me? I could care less about the truck, it is designed to be outside, but the tools in the shop!

I will be doing a floor in that section as well in the future.

I also have a barn just behind that, which I want to turn into a turning studio. All in good time and money


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


William,

You really could do a wood floor you know. It isn't as hard as it looks and you don't have to do anything crazy. You could do compressed sawdust…plywood.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


I would live in constant fear of spilling stain or some other evil substance on that floor!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


Have you considered something like this in your house. It wouldn't have to be the same theme if your wife isn't into the mapped sailing theme. It could be something more to suit her taste. If you're like me, the house is hers and the shop is yours. So we have to keep mama happy. It would be absolutely stunning though in a house with some kind of glossy finish over it all to handle the foot traffic in a house. 
Hell, I'll bet just multiple coat of flooring polyurethane would hold up well over the endgrain.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

There is that, but this is the machine room so I shouldn't be staining to much there/


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Final Lands*
> 
> As I finished laying the final tiles I ran into a major problem. Somehow on my journey around the center of the room I moved about an inch off. When it was time for the to tile sections to meet I had some adjusting to do. It turned out ok, but if it were anything other than a shop floor I would have ripped up everything that was not square and started over. That is my perfectionism coming out. My wife however, convinced me to accept the defect since it is just a shop floor. (I have learned so much so it will not happen again!)
> 
> ...


William,

We have discussed it. There are a few ideas in the works. We have been waiting until I finished the shop floor so I have all my machines back home and in one spot.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Border*

With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.

I wanted to cut it at 5/16in thick and laminate it to 1/2 in Baltic Birch plywood. This wood extend the beauty of the wood as well as give it more stability.

First I had to resaw it all on my Laguna 16HD…







(My Shopvac broke down and that is why you see all the sawdust. Normally you only see about 10% of that when it is hooked up to the dust port.)





Because it is my shop floor that I am working on, my bandsaw currently resides at my fathers house, which is only two miles away. (After I got out of the hospital, we decided to move home to be closer to family for many reasons. Family is important! But they also help my wife with the boys on my bad days.)



As soon as I got home I then had to lay everything out,. Yes, so it could finish acclimating but also when I started laying the boarder I could look up and refer to them like a painter does his paints.



Before I could start that process however I had to draw out exactly what I wanted.







Then I had to cut out the 1/2in 9ply Baltic Birch Plywood strips on my Safety Speed Cut H4 Panel Saw and glue and screw them down.















With the plywood underlayment down, I could start laying the Katalox. I wanted the white sapwood to represent the "Beach" of the ocean, essentially containing the sailing map within the border in itself. It took allot of time matching and bookmatching to get a continual seem of beach line, but it was worth it.





I would lay on oversized boards and then trim them down with the track saw.



I had one mess up in the sap wood that I had to fix…



But that was all…



















With all the Katalox down, I needed to cut the rebate for the rope inlay banding that was going on the exterior of the border. I had contacted Matt at Inlaybanding.com to make me some 1/8in Maple and Black Walnut rope inlay banding a few months back so it was ready to go. I just didn't have the set up to do it and Matts work is superior to anything I could have done! I wanted the rope banding because I have seen that design on many old sailing maps.





Then I started laying the banding using Hot Stuff CA Glue. CA Glue when covering the entire area has an incredible bond and PSI rating! I forget the numbers now but it is not that far below epoxy, however it is more brittle. But in this instance I was not worried about that. I covered the whole rebate and went to work. I glued my figures together several times so I strongly suggest the solvent!











At the East and West points of the Start I had the banding change direction.







Overall, I am very happy with the result. It looks very similar to the old maps I have studied.

More to follow…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Unbelievably WOW! Love the work you're putting into this floor, it's amazing. What a testament to your level of proficiency w/ layout, tooling, imagination and know-how. Again, Wow…


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


I've said it before, I cannot believe this is in your shop. I'm sure many would love to have this in their house!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


excellent work

even to the smallest detail

very nice indeed

and all in just three days ! (LOL)


----------



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


When I started reading this series, I wouldn't have said this is to my taste, but seeing what you're doing I'm very curious as to how it will look finished. Either way, it's an incredible project and very inspiring.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Smitty. I do enjoy the work. It keeps me busy and sane!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


SirFatty,

Thank you once again. You are very kind. I know it does seem crazy that I put all this work into my shop. Thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Patron,

 I don't work that fast, it is much more like three years in total.

Thank you for your uplifting words.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Scott,

Thanks for your honesty, yes not everyone likes everything, and that is ok. If we did, the world would be terribly boring! Thank you for your kind words of encouragement.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Just stopped on this blog as I was curious. Really impressive project! Iappreciated the picture tour. Like the changes you put into it and that you have the persistance to make it happen. Three years is longer than where some people live in todays world. I think it is also symbolic as to where you will go in your shop work with this as your base.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Doc,

Thanks for the kind comments! I work slow because of the injury but I am thankful each day that I am able to be out in the shop an work. Some guys don't even get that much!

Thank you for your vision as well.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


This would be great in almost any "Man Cave" and I am sure there are many who have serious envy of your shop floor! Again this is superbly crafted!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Erwin! You know I have thought about the man cave thing. I have squirreled away a few ideas for the future.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Nate- I'm looking at your posts from most recent back and I'm still in awe! Yeah, I would love to have that in my living room.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much gfadvm! That is a nice complement!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Your use of the sapwood as shoreline is truly inspired!

Paul


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Border*
> 
> With all the small tile work done it was time for me to begin work on the border. I had been collecting Katalox lumber from Cookwoods.com over time and letting it acclimate to the shop as I worked on the tile. I still had to lay down the Birch Plywood and Resaw it before I could work with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Paul! You are very kind!

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Apron-Large tiles*

With the border complete I could now focus my attention on the apron…the area beyond the border. Here I wanted to do large 10×10 Pine tiles and then incorporate smaller one inch Hard Rock Curly Maple strip tiles that would mimic the grid square designators on the Old Sailing Maps.

My father built, or I should say, is still building after 20 years, a timber frame mansion for my mother and he had quite a few left over sections of pine timbers. I saved a few and put them in my barn a year prior anticipating this need. Initially I was going to get a sliding table for my bandsaw so that I could keep them long and slice them into tiles that way. The table would not fit in my fathers shop so I cut them up into small blocks so they could fit in between the blade and the support post of the bandsaw.











I cut roughly 48-10×10s and 10-12×12s.



It was clear to me then that my old coping table for the table saw was way to small. So I had to divert energy for a day and make a new one. I used my Kreg Miter Tool Stock to make one that will last so that I will not have to keep making them.



I have already sacrificed the tip of one thumb of in my fathers table saw when I was 19. I do not plan on ever doing it again. So I added a thumb shield. It is a little long and gets in the way of the knobs so it needs to be trimmed but it does its job!



I raised the rail off the table about an 1/8th of an inch so that sawdust would not get in the way of keeping the tiles square.



With the sled done I could begin squaring the tiles. I would have to vacuum of the table about every third tile.



Before I could start laying them out I knew I wanted the four points of the compase to be in different tiles. I selected a section of the 300 year old California Black Oak that my neighbor gave to me and resawed it up into the proper thickness. Then I stickered it in the shop to let it finish acclimating.











Those all cut out and the tiles squared up, I cut out the Rock Maple strips and began to lay everything out.









Once I was satisfied with the lay out I had to number every tile, each with its own code so it would not get confused. I still had more work to do before glue down.





When they were safely numbered I moved onto drilling each of the Rock Maple tiles to receive the 1/8in brass rod which represents the grid square numbers on the map. (I was tempted to inlay numbers…just kidding I didn't even consider it!)









After the drilling was done I cut all the brass to length and inlaid them using two part 60minute epoxy.











I wanted to do something other than brass in the four maple tiles at the four points of the compass. Originally I was going to use Abalone but I accidentally ordered White Mother of Pearl. Instead of reordering I went ahead with the pearl…It is usually better to be patient and stick with your original plan. The pearl looks good but I still wish I had but the Abalone in. I think it would have been catchier.



Because Mother of Pearl is so thin it is important to layer it when you put it in the floor, otherwise it will be sanded away when finishing. The same is true with Abalone. I layered up to about 5/16 inch thick.







There is more work to to before glue down…

More to follow…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Apron-Large tiles*
> 
> With the border complete I could now focus my attention on the apron…the area beyond the border. Here I wanted to do large 10×10 Pine tiles and then incorporate smaller one inch Hard Rock Curly Maple strip tiles that would mimic the grid square designators on the Old Sailing Maps.
> 
> ...


really exceptional work

i like the way you think !


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Apron-Large tiles*
> 
> With the border complete I could now focus my attention on the apron…the area beyond the border. Here I wanted to do large 10×10 Pine tiles and then incorporate smaller one inch Hard Rock Curly Maple strip tiles that would mimic the grid square designators on the Old Sailing Maps.
> 
> ...


Thank you David!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Apron-Large tiles*
> 
> With the border complete I could now focus my attention on the apron…the area beyond the border. Here I wanted to do large 10×10 Pine tiles and then incorporate smaller one inch Hard Rock Curly Maple strip tiles that would mimic the grid square designators on the Old Sailing Maps.
> 
> ...


I continue to be amazed at your meticulous attention to detail. You have added a suprise with every new post.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Apron-Large tiles*
> 
> With the border complete I could now focus my attention on the apron…the area beyond the border. Here I wanted to do large 10×10 Pine tiles and then incorporate smaller one inch Hard Rock Curly Maple strip tiles that would mimic the grid square designators on the Old Sailing Maps.
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

Thank you again. You continue to encourage me.

We are all caught up to the present in the series with post 11. Next is the Sea Snake/Monster. I don't think I have any surprises there.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*1st Scroll Work*

Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.









I resawed up the Sedua into 5/16 thick squares and glued them to 12in thick Baltic Birch Plywood.









I then attached copies of my drawing onto the blanks.



I started with the North and began cutting…









I do use Bostiks Dricote on my Scrollsaw blades and I get zero burning!



I used Titebond II to glue the letter in and because it was my first the kerf was much wider than I wanted.





On to the East…











You can get the pen at Mcfeelys.com.



I won't bore you with more pictures of me cutting the rest out, I will just show the end result. I did get better and better the more I cut.





With those letters done I could start gluing the apron down. Again I am using Bostik Vapor Lok











The glue takes about 24 hours to cure. Since it is a moisture cure urethane it can cure much faster when there is more moisture in the air.

More to follow…


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


What are you planning to use for "grout"?


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


Erwin,

The grout is going to be granulated cork. This will allow the wood to move through each season as it desires without any fuss or obstruction.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


Very interesting.
I hope you post some more photos after the glue dries.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


William,

I hadn't thought about that. I will have to do that! Thanks! I will continue to Blog my progress as I go.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


i'll say you are getting better
the letters came out great

what is the binder in the cork
something flexible ?


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


David,

I haven't figured that all out yet. Charles Peterson says to use a water base finish. What do you think?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


well nate

i did some research
and have to admit
that charles peterson
seems to be at the top
of the floor game
i'm guessing the cork is mixed with a binder
and is trowled in after the wood is sanded and sealed
then wiped clean before it sets

all my floors were cut tight
and just minor voids needed to be filled

sorry i don't really know more than this yet
and all i could find on the net
relates to tile or cement


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


David,

Exactly, most of the info on the net is guys who are doing it all wrong. Sand or cement will not let the wood move as it needs and wants to.

I am going to have to grout before I sand. The reason is because the sander just tears up the free ends of the tiles. The tear out is crazy. Once they are gouted the tear out will be limited.

I am finishing the floor with Waterlox, it is a tungoil with a resin infill. I really love tung oil! First, it is easy to apply and second it looks beautiful. Finally should you ever need to reapply it, you don't have to sand down the whole floor, just clean it up and there you go. This floor is going to hold some heavy machines. I knew I was not going to go gloss, that would be a nightmare. I love Waterlox because it has the resin infill so the end grain will suck it up and then the tiles will be even stronger.

I was thinking of using the waterlox as a binder but the resin may harden the cork to much now that I think about it. The other thing I considered was watering down a titebond solution. Titebond is amazingly stretchy. I am attracted to this idea and since I have to sand the whole floor anyway, the surface would not matter. What do you think?

Have you read Charles Petersons Book? I love it! I would love to someday get a signed copy as he is the guy that really inspired me to get into the floor!

Anyway, thank you so much for looking for me. David, I am very glad I have met you!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


They make some stuff that's made to dip things like plier handles in to give them rubber handles. This is just an idea that popped in my crazy brain. Aint saying it would work or if you'd even be able to get it in large enough container to make it economically feasable.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting idea I came up with while searching, moldable silicone.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


William,

I don't think that is crazy, thanks for the idea. That is interesting and needs so consideration for sure. Definitely need to do some reading and even talk to the company. My only thought right off the top of my head is to think how well will it hold up in 80 years from now? 100? 150? Sure, I know sounds stupid cause I won't be alive but I am the kind of guy that if I build something I want to build it to last, build it once and build it right. You know how our forefathers built there homes and barns in timber frame because they knew the next generation was going to need them, and they are still standing today. I had the pleasure to be in some of those homes when I was in DC while I was in the hospital. It was amazing.

Anyway, I am rabbit trailing. I wonder if the polyurethane would dry out and then crack? Good questions for the sales rep.

Thanks for the thoughts, seriously! I am so glad I joined LJ. You guys are awesome! (But I still love flickr to, for my flickr friends out there)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


I completely understand the need for longevity. This sounds like a discussion I have with various people all too regularly. I get sick of today's throw away attitude that a lot of people have. My viewpoint actually is, if it's worth building, it's worth overbuilding. 
That's why I thought of silicone though.
My first thought was rubber. My experience with rubber though is shrinkage over time. When I seen the ad while searching for silicone, I started thinking of the fact that they're now making baking pans and such from silicone. If that material is capable of standing up to the heat of a 350 degree oven, if you could get similar quliaty material, surely it might be capable of holding up as grout material.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


i have worked with silicone
we instal windshield on ships with it
it is great as glue too

but sands bad
all rubbery
and it is messy

i too thought of it
but for the above reasons
chucked it

all the teak decks we did
we used thiokol 
the black stuff
(chris craft uses some white stuff
that could be tinted)
and the tubes for a caulking gun
can be got empty
and filled as neded
to lay in a good bead
without smearing it around 
with a putty knife
and filling the grain with it

why i think sealing good is important first
the thiokol dries up but never hardens
and sands well

some research

http://forum.woodenboat.com/showthread.php?133860-Silicone-vs-polysulfide-based-caulking-for-teak-decks

http://www.goodoldboat.org/reader_services/articles/sealant.php

this one below has the best advise and supplies

http://www.detcomarine.com/dcaulkappl.htm


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if regular grout material, if mixed with enough of that cork substance you're planning on using, would have enough give to allow for wood movement. 
It's just a thought.
I'm thinking that it's time, before you get completely ready for it, to start doing some testing with different compounds. That way it can have time to dry and you can see what's flexible, what's not, and what is just pure crap. I've been searching off and on all night and haven't found an answer such as anyone else doing this.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


William,

Thank you very much for your efforts! I am tending to agree with you that I am going to have to set some sort of test up. Its not the sort of thing to just go barreling into, not with all those hours of work into it. I think I will make up a mock up board and go from there. It will take me some time to get there. I am very attracted to the cork idea, mainly because Charles Peterson, the expert who inspired me really advises it. And it does make sense, cork is very flexible. They already use it in expansion joints in construction.

I am drawn to the idea of watering down Titebond. The cork will stick to each other and the tile and there is little worry of it crumpling all over the floor. However, I really need to look into what David is suggesting as well, I just saw his post.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Scroll Work*
> 
> Before I could glue down the apron I needed to cut out the letters of the compass and get them inlaid in the Black Oak tiles. The last time I used a scroll saw was in high school for my guitar but I recently just got an Excalibur 21 thanks to a friend at General International. Theres no better way to learn than to do so I drew up the letters that I wanted and ordered the wood I thought would look best from Cookwoods.com. At first I was going to use Claro Walnut but the blank ended up to small so then I ended up choosing a beautiful piece of Shedua.
> 
> ...


David,

that Thiokol is awesome stuff. That opens up a whole new door of possibilities. I love that it is sandable and stays flexable. It is marine grade so it should last a long time. I am going do some more reading on it. Thanks for the suggestion!!!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*

With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.







I new I wanted to do a ship so I ordered some Blue Mahoe from Catherine at CookWoods.com awhile back so it has had plenty of time to acclimate to the shop. Blue Mahoe is the the worlds only naturally growing blue wood. There are others that are blue but they are caused by fungi. Blue Mahoe is from the Caribbean. It has a peppery sent when cut and is alittle stringy but it is a beautiful wood and has become one of my favorites.



I cut the water out of Blue Mahoe and Blue Pine. (I was lucky enough to get some tight grain Blue Pine from a pallet but it does grow here to, my father has several timbers in his house) I cut the ship from Blue Mahoe, Katalox, Cherry, Ebonized Madrone and Holly. Everything was resawn down to 5/16in thick on order to be glued down to 1/2in Baltic Birch Plywood. This size keeps the wood stable and insures that it will stay in place throughout any season.



I actually maxed out my new saw the first month I had it.



















I had to take the whole ship to the saw and make a fix cut as I forgot a part!





Once I was finishing the ship out I had to cut out the Birch Plywood substrate and get the ship glued to it. I used Gorilla Polyurethane glue because of its holding strength and foaming attributes. It would foam up and fill the small undulations and variations of each of the differing parts.













I did have to go back and use a razor blade to cut off the foam that oozed out.



I then marked out the ship and used the same down spiral router bit to cut out its shape as I did for the "lands and islands". (Remember it needs to be down spiral in order to avoid tear out)







I then had to take out all the waste wood.





Because it takes at least two passes to cut through the floor, the side is often uneven. Before I could glue the ship in I had to clean them all up with a carving gouge.





Once everything was cleaned up the ship was ready to be glued in. I used Titebond Construction Adhesive.





And here she is…





And here she is with cables drawn on. I was not able to inlay them yet. I have to wait to until I sand down the entire floor, then I can use my 1/32 router bit in my Dremel and Stewmac base.



Next, I will detail the Leviathan, or Sea Monster…but I have to finish it

More to follow soon…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA…wow!


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


That is Friggin Awsome!! (pardon my Irish)


----------



## chonroy (May 9, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


wow that is super super cool…! i continue to pick my jaw off the floor!!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


I am really enjoying this thread. Thank you for posting so much detail regarding this project. It seems to be a task within many tasks, each one would make any of us proud alone. To think of that ship as just being a small part of a much larger puzzle is almost overwhelming.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Doc,

No really I am really working on a Sea Monster, I am currently waiting for the Buffalo Horn to arrive from England so that I can finish its fin/spin. I hope to finish it within the next two weeks or so, crossing my fingers. I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


what incredible work nate

a true honor just to see this work

thank you again
and again


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Bob! (No need to apologize! I was in the Army )


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chonroy, that is very kind of you!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Wow, the ship looks awesome! And this is going to be in your workshop?? I'd be scared to move any tools for fear of scratching the beautiful floor!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


David Craig,

Thank you very much! You are very correct, the floor is job, within job within job. Each one waits on the other before it can move forward. That is part of the fun. I am definitely having fun and definitely pouring myself into it. I know what you mean about the overwhelming part. I try and stay focused on each task. I live by lists because of my brain injury so that really helps me, I think. I can really only handle one task at a time, but the lists help me keep track of everything while seeing the larger project.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Erwin,

Yeah, I do get that allot. I wanted to design a space that would continue to inspire me to create beautiful things. Its also a good home for all the tools those wonderful, kind and generous people from around the world gave to me while I was in the hospital.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Nate- I am in awe of your talent. You are going to have the coolest floor in America (maybe the world). This needs to get 'discovered' by some home design publication. Then you'll be famous.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

No, no, there are floors in out there that deserve that more than mine. Charles Peterson, the man who inspired me has some incredible floors. Then there are the floors in Europe. But thank you so much for your kind vote. I am having fun and pouring myself into it. No need to be famous, as long as I can help or inspire some of you here than I am very happy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


nate ,a friend wanted me to check your build and its is inspiring , i got to see the rest of this blog .great build .look forward to seeing it thanks he was right its *awesome*


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Amazing, i have never seen anything like it!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Amazing work.


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Nate I now really hate you. After reading your whole blog I really want a floor like this. I think it would be a very long and daunting process, but well worth it in the end. Your imagination and craftsmanship is absolutely amazing.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Eddie,

Thank you, and tell your friend thank you! I am doing the best I can, really. I have all pistons firing whenever I can.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Ryan,

Thank you very much!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you Superdav!

Nate


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate:

I really enjoyed reading all your blogs, but lack of time has not allowed for an individual comment within each one … even though I really wanted to!!

I am so totally impressed with your workshop floor! Your creativity and workmanship is outstanding … your patience and continued attention to absolute detail is admirable. On a scale it's a definite 10+!! Love it all and looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


USNRET,

Thank you for your kind words of encouragement! You are very uplifting!!

You could do the same thing, the floor may look hard but its not. Time is the hardest part really. I am used to taking a long time I guess because of my brain injury, but you could do it, and even faster and better than me for sure!

Thank you for your service by the way…even if it was in the Navy…no just kidding…I really respect you guys. I knew some really hardcore corpse men, (I was a medic). Anyone brave enough to serve the Red, White and Blue is an inspiration, regardless of branch!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Elaine,

Thank you so much for your comment. You are being so generous. No worries, you don't need to comment on them all. Its cool that you even read them! I understand being busy!. Thank you so much to for befriending me!


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Nate,
Just read your profile and THANK YOU for your service. You were boots in the sand while I was on a ship in the Gulf. I like your outlook about creating instead of destroying. Wood working helps me keep a balance in my life knowing some of the things that we have destroyed in the name of our country. It is truly harder to create or build than it is to destroy.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Wow, this just keeps getting better and better. I will need to take a vacation day to digest all of this. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Hey Nate, This is just amazing industrial strength marquetry. 
Your detail and chosen color separations on the water and sails is excellent. I know, I've done a sailing ship from a photo and it's not easy. 
You've really aced it. 
Congrats.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


I'm with shiwright on this as well as others. There may be other floors that inspired you. but artists and artisans usually feed off anothers wow piece which forces them to go further.

I've worked w/TBI issues with folks. Been awhile since I worked with folks from Mayo. I understand about your handicap, and damn I see your strenghts!

As I said before the floor is the base of where you will travel. Pinched a nerve in my back picking up a sock. Instant old man. Today it's only a dull ache. Whenevere I start to whine I will think about what you are doing and move through it!

thanks


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


We just had wood flooring installed in about half of our house. I thought that was a major undertaking. Your project is way past my limited ability to think.I know it will look awesome. Please keep posting.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


USNRET,

You are welcome, I was born to be in the Army.

You said it! It is amazing how easy it is to pull the trigger, or turn your head or a blind eye. Its what follows you home that is the hard part…

Anyway, woodworking…creating is definitely the way to go and you have a great eye for inspiration. I love your flag display!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Philip,

I am glad it inspires you! That is what fellow artists are for…we are to encourage, help, inspire and sometime nudge each other.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Shipwright,

Thank you very much! I was nervous that is was not detailed enough. (I am a perfectionist and a realist, sometimes to my detriment) I have seen a few marquetry ships on the web that are truly stunning. You know when you work and stare at a project so long you stop seeing it. That is what happened. I had to step away and give my eyes a break.

Thank you very much for your encouragement, really!!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Doc,

Thank you! But really, pain is pain! We are not cars unfortunately;( otherwise I would have had it replaced and be in Afganistan right now! If you hurt, its ok to hurt. Its all part of being human. It took me a long time to get here. I was very angry for a very long time at what I had lost. I was a high speed soldier, Airborne, Air Assault and Combat Tested. But God had other ideas! Now I hurt a little less than half the days of the week. Its ok to hurt, we all do, whether it is in a big way or small way…never feel shame for it! Hurt, relax until you feel a bit better, then get back out there and start the imagination machine rolling. Hold on the that!

Very Gratefully and with the upmost Respect

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


jerrells,

Thank you for that! That is very kind! But you are smarter than my floor!!!! You guys here crack me up!!! Seriously I am happy I joined here. You have done nothing but treat me with warmth and kindness! Thank you!


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Nate, This blows me away! Fantastic work. Great execution! Outstanding.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you Charles! And Thank you for your service!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


You know when you work and stare at a project so long you stop seeing it

Oh yes, I know that one. 
Most of my projects I don't actually see properly or really appreciate until weeks or even months have allowed me to look past the flaws. I'm sure most of us share that.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Shipwright,

O good! I am glad I am not alone

Very Respectfully and Gratefully,

Nate Meadows


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work on this! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Great marquetry work, quite a job, very good craftsmanship.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much jjw! It is my pleasure!

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Tom D.

Very Gratefully and Respectfully,

Nate


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Nate!!!
That floor ia amazing.
I agree you are going to have the most amazing floor.
Amazing work, wood, talent and heart.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Mafe! That means allot, really! Thank you for your kind words of encouragement!

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


;-) You make life beautiful, I admire that currage.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate.

I am in awe of the talent and time that goes into this, just to walk all over it when it's done.

What thickness veneer did you use for the marquetry? It it's the usual 1/32 to 1/40, I'd be worried about it wearing through.

I can't wait until it's done.

Paul
the admiring little guy


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mafe! You are very kind! I truly admire your work. You are a brilliant man yourself!

Very Respectfully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thank you for kindness.

There is little worry of it wearing through, it is 5/16 in thick and laminated to 1/2 Baltic Birch Plywood. The plywood and glue combined with this thickness, stabilizes the wood and keeps it the project from moving throughout the seasons.

Very Respectfully,

Nate


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Just found this series. You are doing a great job. This is very interesting to follow!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate.

WOW! 5/16 "veneer"? Now I get it. Lots more durable than what I'm used to. I've always equated marquetry to thin veneers. That stuff ain't veneer, it's almost timber! (grin)

That makes it even harder though, as veneers cut a lot easier and faster than stuff over a quarter inch thick. I can see why you needed an Excaliber.

Paul


----------



## SawdustDon (May 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Stumbled upon this blog at part 10 and had to go back and read the entire thing….WOW!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Don! Very kind of you! There is more to come! I will do my best to keep you posted!

Very Respectfully and Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve!

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Yes, the Excalibur was definitely an asset to be sure. I am very thankful because my dear friend and General International just sent it to me a month or two before. This is my first scroll saw project other than the letters since I was six or seven.

Yes, 5/16 is thick, but it isn't to hard to work. I imagine it is like a pack of stacked veneer….except when you have to stack three or for pieces of 5/16 stock .

Thank you for reading and commenting. It really does encourage me.

Very Respectfully and Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate.

Glad to be an inspiration my friend. I think half the reason for this place being so popular is that we praise and encourage each other to stretch ourselves, both in our wood working skills and our inter personal skills. In today's heavily negative world, LumberJocks is an oasis of positivity. I am proud to be a member and do my best to keep up my end by taking an active part on line, if I'm not able to do it in the shop these days.

Have a great day and an even better tomorrow, buddy.

Paul


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul,

You are right about Lumberjocks being a place of positivity and encouragement. I to am glad to be a member. I really appreciate the honesty and realty of people here.

So are you not able to be in the shop?

Very Respectfully,

Nate


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate.

No, I haven't been able to get into the shop for many months. I have bone spurs growing between the vertebrae in my lower spine. If I sit or stand, they pinch the nerves resulting in severe pain. Even at rest it give me a lot of trouble. I do my on line stuff laying on the couch using my laptop on the coffee table. I can type as fast one handed now as I ever could with two hands before.

I'm hoping the summer heat will help a bit. Keeping my fingers crossed. The wife has a "honey do" list as long as my arm.

Paul


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I am very sorry to hear that. I can relate a little bit about not getting to the shop. There are long stretches where my health keeps me out and down, beautiful days when my boys are playing and I am stuck in bed! I am truly sorry! Perhaps you could start whittling/carving or chip carving or even woodburning. You don't have to be standing, it doesn't make a huge mess. I bet your wife would let you do it inside if you told here how much it wood mean to you! It could be just the medicine you need. I hope you get better soon, though it sounds like a surgical problem. . Take it easy. Thanks for the encouragement despite your hardship, that takes a strong heart!

Very Gratefully and Respectfully,

Nate


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate.

Sadly, surgery isn't an option as there are too many nerves involved that would have serious implications if cut, and the spurs are bedded in them. It's a progressive thing and relates to my size. In taller than normal folks like me, some bones never stop growing, they just slow down or pause for years, then start again in places they shouldn't. The results can be the "giant's jaw" like my late friend Andre "the giant" Rossimov, or huge misshapen hands, or as in my case, spurs of bone near joints. The ones in my fingers don't bother me much and can be surgically removed if they ever get too bad, but the spinal ones are too involved in the nerves to be safely interfered with. I'm just thankful they waited until late in life to pop up. Many of us tall folk aren't so lucky. I've known guys in their 20's who couldn't walk because of it. Mine waited until my 50's to act up, and I'm now pushing 66 and still able to walk, if only for short distances. When you look at the average life span only a century ago was about 45 to 50, I have no reason to complain too much I guess.

Paul


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I am sorry to hear that. But I am glad to hear you have a positive outlook on life. Keep it up and I hope things work out for you!

Very Respectfully,

Nate


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Hey Nate, Just checkin in on you it's comin out great hope your doin good too!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob,

Thank you for asking. How are you doing? I am doing pretty good. My right eye keeps giving me fits and going out. But I am working through it. Everything has arrived for the Leviathan and I have started working on it again. I hope to have it done in a week or two.

Here is a teaser of what it will look like. I can never hold a surprise in.



Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Holy sweet chicklets. WOW.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Marquetry Inlaid Sailing Ship*
> 
> With all the tile work done its was time to move on to the details. The first inlay that I decided to work on was the Old Sailing Ship. I searched high and low for a good scroll saw, marquetry pattern that would work, but as many of you know, there just isn't that many out there. The ones that are out there are not suitable for this project. So I had to find a picture and make my own pattern. It took awhile but I finally found one I liked on the web. I made my pattern and used patternresizer.com to make it larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Michael. 

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Leviathan Part 1*

Originally I was going to blog the Leviathan in one section, but I have realized that it would be a terribly long blog as the project is not even done yet. So I will break it up into sections and it will be easier to understand and follow, especially for me!!

The first step was to draw something up. I researched on line and studied old maps and there really was no standard. They ranged from huge octopuses to sharks to weird fish looking things with arms. There were plenty of Sea Monsters in the old maps though that were Sea Serpents, and so I decided that is what I was going to do! (this step actually took place in year two of the three years so far, during the inspired stage )



I new right away I wanted to use Snakewood for the body and kept an eye out for the perfect piece at my favorite wood supplier for exotic wood, Cookwoods.com.



It acclimatized to the shop for about 8 months before I resawed it to begin the project.



(Note: The Laguna 16HD with the Resaw King Blade is an awesome machine. I have resawn hundreds of board feet already on this monster and she never complains or backs down. The Resaw King leaves a smooth finish, just like it came off a planner!)



I next had to figure out what to do for the chest, head, teeth, and spine. I knew the eyes were going to be ebony and a red wood of some kind. I was thinking holly for the teeth. But for the belly or chest I wanted something like scales or armor. So I considered brass but didn't like to solid uniform color of it. So then I considered Gold Abalone. I really did not like the color of it for this project. I fell upon Black Mother of Pearl and was instantly struck. I found my medium! I ordered what I needed and then considered White Mother of Pearl for the teeth. I was struck again and was on a roll.





When it arrive, I sorted the blanks into stacks of 5, the height of 5/16 of an inch (Remember they are going in a floor that is going to be sanded, probably the top layer is going to be taken away by the first sanding. From then on it is just a matter of wear and tear and later refinishings, which I don't plan to be alive for…not that I dying early, but that it won't be refinished in my lifetime .)I did not try and control pattern selection as it would be impossible to line up every blank and control the waste. So I mixed up some 60min epoxy and glued them together.











Then I waited for the glue to dry and cure completely, which was 24 hours.

More to follow…


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 1*
> 
> Originally I was going to blog the Leviathan in one section, but I have realized that it would be a terribly long blog as the project is not even done yet. So I will break it up into sections and it will be easier to understand and follow, especially for me!!
> 
> ...


Nate,

You've piqued my interest as you add to the 'story line' in an amazing showcase floor.

Patiently awaiting progress on this project. - Len


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 1*
> 
> Originally I was going to blog the Leviathan in one section, but I have realized that it would be a terribly long blog as the project is not even done yet. So I will break it up into sections and it will be easier to understand and follow, especially for me!!
> 
> ...


Len,

Thank you! I will try not to let you down. There is so much work left to do! A seagull, perhaps a myrmiad? notsure yet, labels, grout, sanding, finishing! Whew.

Nate


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 1*
> 
> Originally I was going to blog the Leviathan in one section, but I have realized that it would be a terribly long blog as the project is not even done yet. So I will break it up into sections and it will be easier to understand and follow, especially for me!!
> 
> ...


By Golly Nate, you are into all kinds of different mediums! However you seem to be mastering them not like the saying goes "Jack of all trades, master of none"! I'm impressed with your work so far. Way to go my friend!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 1*
> 
> Originally I was going to blog the Leviathan in one section, but I have realized that it would be a terribly long blog as the project is not even done yet. So I will break it up into sections and it will be easier to understand and follow, especially for me!!
> 
> ...


Nate, I love what you do…you are doing the things I daydream about. Keep it up!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 1*
> 
> Originally I was going to blog the Leviathan in one section, but I have realized that it would be a terribly long blog as the project is not even done yet. So I will break it up into sections and it will be easier to understand and follow, especially for me!!
> 
> ...


Erwin,

What an incredibly nice thing to say, though I am far from a master…except maybe in dreaming.

I do like to consider the whole world as a source for creativity, however wood is my primary source and passion. I really want to learn metal engraving soon and implementing that into my art but baby steps.

Thank you so much for your encouragement Erwin!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 1*
> 
> Originally I was going to blog the Leviathan in one section, but I have realized that it would be a terribly long blog as the project is not even done yet. So I will break it up into sections and it will be easier to understand and follow, especially for me!!
> 
> ...


Philip,

Thank you so very much. You are so very kind!

Let me encourage you…keep dreaming but start doing! Its only a short step away. Just like your quote says "If you can dream it, you can do it!" You have certainly have the desire and you obviously have the skill and talent, I have seen your work. You can do it! If you ever need advice or help, I am here and I know there are many others here that can catapult you to the stars with ideas.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Leviathan Part 2*

While the Epoxy was curing on the Mother of Pearl, I started cutting out the body. I started with the lips which I cut out of Tulip. (I have to admit, the mouth looks creepy here )



I then started cutting the body out of the Snakewood. There was a small challenge here. I had to break the body up into section so that it would follow the pattern on the Snakewood, otherwise as the body of the Leviathan bent and curved the pattern would not follow it. I actually messed up on the first section and did not make my sections small enough!





I had to go back and do it again…a valuable lesson but a waste of valuable wood



It was actually so cold in the shop that the patterns were not sticking to the wood with the spray adhesive.



Anyway, I cut out the mouth from Gaboon Ebony.



Then, once the glue was cured I cut out the teeth from the White Mother of Pearl.



NOTE: When you are cutting Mother of Pearl or any kind of shell, make sure you were a respirator! The dust is very bad for you!



I got the teeth cut out and glued them to the Ebony, then to the Tulip.





I needed to order a set of custom blanks that were all 1in by 1 1/8in for the head. So while I was waiting for those to arrive I moved on to cutting out the chest. (I order all my Pearl from ExoticHandCraft on ebay. They are excellent! I have never received a bad blank!)









With the chest done and the blanks for the head ready. I drilled out a hole for my blade so I could cut out the eye and did the scroll work.



It had a poor fit but I was still missing a few parts.



I went ahead and cut out the eyes from Gaboon Ebony. If you look closely you will see a slight sliver is removed for a piece of red wood. I was not sure what yet, but I did order several different materials to see what I would like. I also ordered Buffalo Horn for the spine but it had yet to arrive. I was originally going to use ebony but I stubbled across the horn on ebay and loved the wet look of it. I thought "Perfect!" I also order a Sterling Silver sheet, 1/32 thick by 5/16 wide by 8in to be the spines in the fins to the actual spine itself. (I chose silver because it will tarnish over time, and I want that. It will make the Leviathan look even better, older, and meaner… as if it did come from the great depths.)

So while I was waiting for my red materials, Horn and Silver. I started cutting out the other side of the body.









More to follow….


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 2*
> 
> While the Epoxy was curing on the Mother of Pearl, I started cutting out the body. I started with the lips which I cut out of Tulip. (I have to admit, the mouth looks creepy here )
> 
> ...


It's remarkable to see that taking shape. You are certainly possessed with vision, talent, and patience.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 2*
> 
> While the Epoxy was curing on the Mother of Pearl, I started cutting out the body. I started with the lips which I cut out of Tulip. (I have to admit, the mouth looks creepy here )
> 
> ...


Man, you guys with the marquetry are incredible. I don't have the patience (or the talent).


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 2*
> 
> While the Epoxy was curing on the Mother of Pearl, I started cutting out the body. I started with the lips which I cut out of Tulip. (I have to admit, the mouth looks creepy here )
> 
> ...


Brain,

Thank you, that is a remarkable complement. I am not sure what else to say but thank you! Seriously!

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 2*
> 
> While the Epoxy was curing on the Mother of Pearl, I started cutting out the body. I started with the lips which I cut out of Tulip. (I have to admit, the mouth looks creepy here )
> 
> ...


Al,

You could do it

Nate


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 2*
> 
> While the Epoxy was curing on the Mother of Pearl, I started cutting out the body. I started with the lips which I cut out of Tulip. (I have to admit, the mouth looks creepy here )
> 
> ...


Your attention to details is amazing! This is what will make the work stand out.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 2*
> 
> While the Epoxy was curing on the Mother of Pearl, I started cutting out the body. I started with the lips which I cut out of Tulip. (I have to admit, the mouth looks creepy here )
> 
> ...


Thank you Erwin. I am a detailist…sometimes to the most annoying degree. It bugs the crap out of my wife. But I think it is not the devil that lives in the details but the Creator. But that is just me!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Leviathan Part 3*

Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.



I chose the Red Sea Coral not just because of its color but because it came from the sea and I am sentimental, I thought it would be cool to have it in the "SEA Monster" 



It was a bit disappointing because when I sanded it flush, it turned white. So I colored it in with a Red Sharpie. I wrote on my list of things to do to do that after sanding the floor too, before finishing. I live by lists!



But it still turn out ok



(I have ordered a 5/16 length section of 21gauge Solid Gold Wire, valued at $4 to place in the corner of the red section. This will give a small sparkle to the eye when seeing it from standing level and the gold will not tarnish over time so the sparkle will remain bright.)

I have a Laguna Spindle sander with a 1/4 spindle. I absolutely love this thing, especially when I am doing these inlay projects. However, the inserts it came with did not provide enough support when I was sanding some of my very small pieces, and some of them are very small. I made this auxiliary table with near zero clearance. I am not worried about dust because because the amount generated is so minute it can just be blown away.



I still need to recess the clamps.

The Horn and Silver finally arrived!



The Horn was a little thick so I needed to resaw it down. My Laguna had no problems!





Then it just so happened that one of my first pieces of fin was one of the smallest I had in the pattern.



I would cut the silver to match the horn.



I finished the chin fins and got the head on.





Then I moved on to the spine!





Because the Buffalo Horn has no real pattern I did not have to worry about lining up each piece.









I used Jewelers Pliers to help me bend the silver.



Minus a small piece on the corner of the body and the Gold in the eye the head is done. It looks very rough because it is covered in glue and paper. But when she is sanded down she should sing!



More to follow…


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Wow Nate!! Looking good!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bob! As always you are full of encouragement! Thank you!

Nate


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Lookin real good Nate, ole steady hands here would have one heck of a time with all those little pieces. Keep on!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Chris,

Thank you! If I can do it, you definitely can do it!

Nate


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Nate,

We can attempt it. But I have to tell you, mine will look like crap! LOL! I would hope to do the same thing, and with much practice, I might get a reasonable facimilie? I'm guessing you really don't see the talent you have? I realize life dealt you a blow. Other people who do not have your eye and skill and had a similar bad deal,who were not so blessed are in the toilet?

When I say you got talent I really mean a talent for what you are doing.

Your woodworking skill inspires me to improve mine?

Lead and I will follow?

It's like me trying to make Greg or Andy's, or the Boxguys boxes. LOL!

Doesn't mean I'm not gonna try.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, really nice work dude!


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Nice work! My hands are too shaky to do such small detail work.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Doc,

Thanks for the kind complements. I guess I know God has gifted me in some areas, like I mentioned before how the injury unlocked more? I know I am blessed in many ways…to still be here, to have my family, to have such a great shop, to have you all out there-great woodworking friends, to be able to woodwork when I am up…heck to woodwork at all. I do understand the argument of natural gifts and talents versus honed skills.

Thanks for your encouragement Doc. I will always try to lead you right! And you should try, never underestimate yourself.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


SirFatty,

If I can do it, you can do it! Never underestimate your self or limit yourself. I have never damage that makes my hand and feet go numb, so I can relate a bit…you can do it!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Nate its looking great. stating to take shape now .i cant wait to see the out come , great job my friend.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Thank you Eddie, it is a slow and steady process. But it is a fun one!

Nate


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate.

Better and better my friend. Can't wait to see it finished, and what comes *next.*

Paul


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Nice to hear from you! Thank you. I will try not to let you down. There is allot coming, its a bit overwhelming but I am looking forward to it.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Nate, That is an UGLY sea monster (And I mean that in a good way). That thing will scare small children and women (maybe not a bad thing). I continue to be amazed and fascinated by the detail that you incorporate into your work. Keep posting and I'll keep looking!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much gfadvm,

Thats the first time being called UGLY was a good thing. I will definitely keep you posted!

Nate


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Nate, you mentioned that the coral turned white, I have some crushed red coral that I used to fill some cracks in my bowls along with turquoise. I find that once you sand it smooth and apply a finish, the color comes back. You might want to try a small test piece and find out for sure cause I don't think the red marker is going to cut it. Again, I am amazed by your skill and attention to details.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


It's really looking great! Nicely done.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Thank Erwin, Yeah your probably right. I should try it and then cut it out if it doesn't. The red marker was a short cut….a bad on too. I am thinking the Amboyna Burl might be better. I hope it does work though cause I do like the idea of it being the sea coral.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Philip,

Thank you so much for the encouragement!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


I've been out of pocket for a few days. On my first day back, I had to come see what progress you'd made. It's looking just as I expected, GREAT.
I gotta ask.
Since your floor is going to be a crowning masterpiece in and of itself, what are your future wood working plans?
I ask because I do a lot of scrolling, and you look like you are very good at scrolling yourself. I as wondering if the scrolling route is of great interest to you, I and some others here may be able to suggest some great pattern sources.
My personal favorite source is Wildwood Designs.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


William,

Thank you so very much! You are very kind. I will definitely check out that site!

As for what I am going to do after the floor…first it the rest of the shop the wall are going to resemble the beam construction of a ship.

But once the shop is done I want to create anything my mind thinks up. I want to work with all kinds of things in all kinds of ways. Wood being my primary and favorite of course but I want to use metal, stone, plastic, shell, pearl ect to enhance it!

So I don't really know Just be an Artist work with my boys and try and stay healthy

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Erwin,

An Update. I sanded down the back of the eye and then put a coat of tung oil finish on it, the finish I plan on using or something similar…anyway. The red came right back! Whew! That is a relief. Thank you for the tip! I am really glad I get to keep the Sea Coral!

Very, Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Wow Nate: That's some tricky art work! It's going to look fantastic … can't wait to see your sea-monster take it's rightful place within your artistic workshop floor!!! I'm think'n you should maybe stick a sign out front and start charging an entry fee to view this fantastic creation!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 3*
> 
> Hmm, where was I…O yes. The red material had arrived and so I laid it all out on the table to decide which one would go into the eye. There was Redwood burl, Amboyna Burl, Red Mallee Burl, Roble Burl, Red Swirl Resin, and Red Sea Coral.
> 
> ...


Elaine,

Thank you very much! You are very kind. I don't think I could charge anyone to view it, but I am happy to share it.

The Leviathan has to cure another day, then I can start sanding it down. Its ok though, I was down almost all of yesterday from a surprise headache so I have allot of family stuff to take care of until then.

I am glad you are back, hope you had fun!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Leviathan Part 4*

So, after completing all but the eye of the Leviathan, I was very unhappy with the rest of his body…he looked more like a baby…especially when compared to the ship. I had do change it up. I am comfortable doing this. As an artist it is important to remain fluid and flexible. Things change, something might not work or may even work better or an idea may come out of thin air and inspire brilliance…of course you have to be on guard as it can also spell disaster.

So anyway, I sat down and started drawing up new sections of the body. Drawing takes me a little while as my fingers do not move like they used to. Since the injury I have to work much harder to get them to do what I want them to. But that is life. The good thing is the more I do it the better and easier it gets. The doctors say the brain will create new neural pathways around the damaged ones.





The hash marks are to help me remember what is the top and which way the grain of the Snakewood goes when the pattern is cut out. Things can get confusing with all those little pieces floating around. Once the I am happy with the pencil work I pen it in.



Yet even then I add changes, 





I have to admit the Tail was the hardest thing for me to nail down! I went through several variations.





Until I finally got it right!







This was the projected layout…



This is the new projected layout. Ignore the old tail! I need to fix the twist on the far upper lefthand piece as the perspective is wrong. But other than that I am happy with it so far. Things can change.



More to follow….


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 4*
> 
> So, after completing all but the eye of the Leviathan, I was very unhappy with the rest of his body…he looked more like a baby…especially when compared to the ship. I had do change it up. I am comfortable doing this. As an artist it is important to remain fluid and flexible. Things change, something might not work or may even work better or an idea may come out of thin air and inspire brilliance…of course you have to be on guard as it can also spell disaster.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool.. that floor, when completed, will be worth tens of thousands in labor alone!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 4*
> 
> So, after completing all but the eye of the Leviathan, I was very unhappy with the rest of his body…he looked more like a baby…especially when compared to the ship. I had do change it up. I am comfortable doing this. As an artist it is important to remain fluid and flexible. Things change, something might not work or may even work better or an idea may come out of thin air and inspire brilliance…of course you have to be on guard as it can also spell disaster.
> 
> ...


I believe SirFatty is spot on but I think it is already there!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 4*
> 
> So, after completing all but the eye of the Leviathan, I was very unhappy with the rest of his body…he looked more like a baby…especially when compared to the ship. I had do change it up. I am comfortable doing this. As an artist it is important to remain fluid and flexible. Things change, something might not work or may even work better or an idea may come out of thin air and inspire brilliance…of course you have to be on guard as it can also spell disaster.
> 
> ...


Thank you SirFatty. I am not worried to much about its worth…monetarily speaking. I really only care about its abstract and sentimental value. That is priceless. I have not logged the hours but it has taken me three years to reach this point. Granted there are much more talented and gifted workers out there that can do it much faster! This is just me.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 4*
> 
> So, after completing all but the eye of the Leviathan, I was very unhappy with the rest of his body…he looked more like a baby…especially when compared to the ship. I had do change it up. I am comfortable doing this. As an artist it is important to remain fluid and flexible. Things change, something might not work or may even work better or an idea may come out of thin air and inspire brilliance…of course you have to be on guard as it can also spell disaster.
> 
> ...


Thank you Erwin, you are very kind!

Nate


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 4*
> 
> So, after completing all but the eye of the Leviathan, I was very unhappy with the rest of his body…he looked more like a baby…especially when compared to the ship. I had do change it up. I am comfortable doing this. As an artist it is important to remain fluid and flexible. Things change, something might not work or may even work better or an idea may come out of thin air and inspire brilliance…of course you have to be on guard as it can also spell disaster.
> 
> ...


Looks great, you are a great artist as well as a great woodworker, a great combination to have.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 4*
> 
> So, after completing all but the eye of the Leviathan, I was very unhappy with the rest of his body…he looked more like a baby…especially when compared to the ship. I had do change it up. I am comfortable doing this. As an artist it is important to remain fluid and flexible. Things change, something might not work or may even work better or an idea may come out of thin air and inspire brilliance…of course you have to be on guard as it can also spell disaster.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Ryan, that is quite the complement!

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 4*
> 
> So, after completing all but the eye of the Leviathan, I was very unhappy with the rest of his body…he looked more like a baby…especially when compared to the ship. I had do change it up. I am comfortable doing this. As an artist it is important to remain fluid and flexible. Things change, something might not work or may even work better or an idea may come out of thin air and inspire brilliance…of course you have to be on guard as it can also spell disaster.
> 
> ...


Wonderful artwork.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 4*
> 
> So, after completing all but the eye of the Leviathan, I was very unhappy with the rest of his body…he looked more like a baby…especially when compared to the ship. I had do change it up. I am comfortable doing this. As an artist it is important to remain fluid and flexible. Things change, something might not work or may even work better or an idea may come out of thin air and inspire brilliance…of course you have to be on guard as it can also spell disaster.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Mafe!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Leviathan Part 5*

With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)

I cut out all the sections on the next piece and lined them up on the Snakewood. In order to have the Snakewood pattern follow the cure of the body of the Leviathan, it was important to line up the pattern with its spine.





I glued the pieces together with HotStuff CA glue…my favorite glue really, along with TitebondIII and Epoxy!! (However, I know I am following all this up with two part epoxy when I join all this to 1/2in Baltic Birch Plywood, so the CA Glue is not the primary source for bonding! CA glue, although very strong can be quit brittle.)







When I cut out the spinal fins from the Buffalo Horn, I did not have to worry about grain direction. This is excellent it terms of waste management. I just glued the pattern down and cut it out. Since the Sterling Silver replaces the kerf lines for the actual spines within the fins I am good to go!



I need to have a word with the artist…he keeps drawing smaller and smaller parts to cut out. 



I cut the Sterling Silver and bent them with jewelers pliers. Sometimes I had to use a hammer. I recommend a Jewelers hammer for working with precious metal. I don't have one and this is the closest I've got. It does't have a completely flat face which makes it interesting. The point is, don't get down hearted, you can find a way to do anything! I will be getting a Jewelers hammer shortly though!







Then I moved on to the rest of the body.



It's completed but the perspective is off. I am going to have to trim off some of the curve that enters the water on the left.



Here is a taste of what it is going to look like. It will look so much better sanded down, polished and finished!



With that section done I moved on to the next one. I could not complete it as I ran out of Black Mother of Pearl…I didn't run totally out I just didn't have enough to complete it. Its important to have consistency in the chest, so I need to wait till I have all the MOP laid out. I have more on the way! .



Then I ran out of Sterling Silver on this section!



I just got the Sterling Silver in along with the 14k Gold, but you will have to wait and see...

More to follow….


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


Very impressed with your passion and dedication!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Michael, as always you are very kind!

Nate


----------



## Granddaddy1 (May 16, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


Great artistic ability and tremendous patience! Good work Nate.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


Very beautiful work, (not quite yet) but I can see the possibilities and can envision the project. I'd love to see it in person when finished even if I live far away! Thanks for posting.

P.S. You need to invest in a pencil sharpener that will make it easier to get a fine point!


----------



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


in awe. would be great to see a zoom out shot of the whole thing sometime soon.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Ron!

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


Erwin,

Thank you very much! You are very funny! You are right. I would love to have one of the wall mounted ones with the selectable size ring and large sawdust hopper. Those are awesome!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


Mark,

Thank you very much! I will have to work on that!

Very Respectfully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


I forgot to say, Erwin, you are welcome over anytime!!!!

Nate


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


Nate its coming along great,theres light at the end of the tunnel and its not a train but some very fine craftsman ship!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


Thank you Eddie!

Nate


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


nate

your craftsmanship and patience is amazing
so glad you found a skill you can grow with 
for you as well as for all of us too

just go as the flow can
i know it can be tough at times
but only thru perseverance will anything happen

like you i make patterns too
for some works
these (and one more not pictured)
were done on poster board
from a picture (2" square) of a golden eagle
landing on a ledge at 200 MPH
and redrawn till acceptable
this is where the artistry comes in
as in your work
we are free to pick and chose till it feels right
with colors and grain directions 
(for future ones)
and cut with a razor knife
i still have the one on the door
the others got away over the years

this is the first and two were made of it
it is 4' tall and 5' wide x 3/4" 
no backing just edge glued










the door one was done the same way
but from 5/4 stock
and after fitting two adjacent pieces
then two assemblies then larger and larger parts together
they were resawed on the bandsaw
and both parts glued to either side of the 3/4" ply filler panel in the door
then run through a wide belt sander after the glue-up









the one not pictured was coming straight at you
and had a 7' wingspan
i glued it together on a large pool table
(covered with tin foil)

keep up you works
and again thank you for our freedoms


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


David,

Thanks for the encouragement!

You are very talented. Thanks for sharing. That is very inspiring. It would have been cool to see the one flying at you. Amazing that you only edge glued everything together!

Thank you for the lessons and inspirations. I am drinking them up.

O, by the way, a professional end grain guy contacted me and told me that cork is the way to go. You get a gratulated mix of 80/20 and mix it with the finish oil then sweep it in. Then take a large sander and sand it in. Then sweep up the remainder. Then sand the floor. Finish Sand the floor. Then make a paste with the fine sawdust from the floor and run in over the floor to fill the small cracks. Finish and buff when dry!

Thats a quick run down.

Your friend,

Nate


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


well he probably knows then nate

as that is what he does

these posts and questing blogs
do produce many different approaches
some may work and some may not

but they all serve to get us to communicate and try different things
something we may hesitate to do on our own or spend to much time
learning things the hard way


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


I totally didn't mean to come of disrespectful, if that is how you took it I am sorry. I know you and William were just trying to help. I am very grateful to you both for that. I am very thankful for your links and advice. I know I will use them in the future. I just thought I would update you. The gentleman that contacted me was Mr.Kaswell, the CEO of Kaswell Flooring, http://www.kaswell.com/. He first emailed me, then we spoke on the phone for awhile. He was very kind and very helpful. I learned so much about end grain floors in just that one conversation.

Anyway, the point is, I really did not mean any disrespect! I always value your comments and input.

Very Respectfully and Gratefully,

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


please don't feel that
i know i don't nate

i am the first to admit
i have never done a floor like yours
and don't know what is right or wrong in that type

around here i have seen some end grain block floors
they just fill any seams with sand 
and flood on some BLO and leave it at that
those floors are laid up with the blocks as tight as possible

not with the 'seam' as you are doing here
which is very different


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 5*
> 
> With the plans all drawn up, I can finally get to work! (no, it was really a fluid process, work a little here, draw a little there, especially when it came to that tail!)
> 
> ...


David,

I was afraid I had offended you. With text it is hard to tell exactly the meaning behind everything. You cannot here the tone of voice, or the voice fluctuations nor can you see facial expressions or body language. I am glad you are ok and not offended.

I asked Mr Kaswell about both sand and butting other. He said sand was for when blocks were to be used in an outside application and the only time he buts them up against each other is in buildings were they are carefully temperature managed, not in places were there will be large swings of humidity.

I was able to end butt mine (in the center) because I cut them at 5/16 of an inch and laminated them to 1/2 Baltic Birch Plywood. This stabilizes them. 

Thanks for your understanding.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Leviathan Part 6*

First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!

I left of saying that the silver and gold I ordered had arrived. I neglected to get any pictures of the gold wire before I put it in but it was 5/16in long 21gauge solid gold wire. I inlaid it into the corner of the Red Coral of the Sea Monsters Eye. I wanted the eye to have a sparkle from standing height. I chose gold because it will not tarnish and will always keep that sparkle!



It will look even better when it is inlaid in the floor, sanded down and finished!



Now, the silver I used was about 1/32 thick, by 5/16 tall by 8in long. Again I used Jewelers pliers to manipulate it as I needed.



With the new order in I was able to get back to placing it in the spine!



I messed up again and did not get a picture of the finished piece before I moved on to the tail. I had a series of disabling headaches as well as an increase in vision loss that really threw me off. It took me a while to find my groove. But once I started on the tail things started coming together!







In order to get the pattern of the snakewood to follow the curve of the body I had to divide the body into sections then line them up one the spine.









With the tail glued together I started on the spine.



I had to take a break from the spine when the second order of Black Mother of Pearl arrived so that I could organize it and glue it together. I needed to stack it 5 sheets high in order to reach the proper thickness. I matched up all the sheets to similar size. If I was only working single sheet thickness inlay I would worry only about the pattern on each sheet! I didn't have that luxury here! I will be stuck with what I get when the final surface is reached once the floor is finally sanded! (it should still be beautiful…otherwise I wouldn't do it...it just won't be optimal! )



This time I used 5 minute epoxy….Which was was a huge mistake!!!! Cutting corners is never a good idea. The 60minute epoxy is much stronger… yes it takes 24hours to cure fully, but it is worth it. When I was cutting out the inlays, the 5minute epoxy was failing due to the heat generated from the friction. Oooo, I was not happy at all…...) I had to repair each failure later!



Back to the tail…



I finished the final fin on the spine! The tail is complete except for the Mother of Pearl Belly!



Before I finished the tail, I finished this piece of the body that was missing Mother Of Pearl as well! This is actually its backside!



Because of my inexperience or just stupidity the curve of the tail was about a 1/4 of an inch larger than the plans. I did not fix it like I should have! I failed to see the problems it would create in placing the inner pieces. I got four cut out and then realized I needed too stop and re-assess things.



So the Plan was to fit the four that I had already cut out, glue them in. Then trace everything I already had. Then I would go back and draw in new sections of belly that matched the new curve! So thats what I did! 







The final step before I could inlay it in the floor was to glue each piece to 1/2in 9ply Baltic Birch Plywood. I selected Polyurethane glue because of its foaming attributes. It will expand and fill the small irregularities where the pieces didn't sit level with on another, and give the support needed to the bear the weight to be walked on.











More to follow….


----------



## Borgmc1 (Jan 22, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!

Nate


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Nate
You are doing a great job here documenting each step of the way. Can't wait to see the finished floor.
Jim


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


this is going to look amazing when its done!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Nate, It's not stupidity, more like a learning curve! If you do this mistake over and over, then it is stupidity. I think you are too hard on yourself. It isn't the end of the world if you make a few boo boos here and there, gosh, I make them all the time and just chalk it up to not paying attention or being in too big a hurry. I would never chalk it to stupidity cause that would be too big a blow to my sanity! Maybe yours too?? I think you are progressing fabulously. I would be very hard pressed to be doing what you are doing. Give yourself a big pat on the back and lay off the guy you see in the mirror! He's doing all right!

Hey, I'm not trying to put you down but giving you another person's viewpoint. I really think you are doing fantastic work!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Hey Nate,

ya got your tail back! LOL The pain colors everything else, just glad your comin through it.

I think you should factor in down time, as it is part of the course.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Hi Nate
I just caught myself up on this blog and I commend you not only for your artistry but for your tenacity as well.
This is a massive job and you are not cutting any corners. My hat is off to you sir.

One of my favorite sayings is that there are no mistakes, just opportunities. You have taken this opportunity and turned it into another success. That's why they are sent to us.

Sincere thanks for keeping us all in the game with you here. It's a great ride.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Very tedious! You've got more patience than I. Very kool


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Nate, Your attention to detail and refusal to compromise says a lot about the type of person you are. I would have been incapacitated by frustration but you just worked it until it came out the way you required. I am totally impressed by your skill and tenacity! "Good enough" is not in your vocabulary.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Jim,

Thank you for your kind words and encouragement! I do enjoy taking photos as I go.

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Mauricio,

Thank you very much, I do hope so. It is a long journey but it is a jun one and I do hope the light the end of the tunnel is bright. I am working with all my might to make it so .

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Erwin,

I totally understand you! Thank you for your encouragement. You always uplift me! I have a terrible habit being hard on myself. My VA counselor is working with me on that. It got even worst after the brain injury as I went through a period were I blamed myself for everything! Well I guess I still do. But I am making some progress. I still get upset at myself for not being able to adapt to the effects of the injury, the headaches, vertigo or the blindness.

Anyway, your perspective is a great reminder that I need to go easier on myself sometimes, as hard as that is for me to say. Thank you very much.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Doc,

You are not kidding, pain alters every perception! That I hate the most I think!

Down time…shop time is down time…I love being in there....

No I know what you mean, down as in DOWN and OUT. You would think being a medic I would allow myself more give in that area but like my physician father, it is very hard to do!!!

Thanks for your encouragement!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thank you very much for your complement. You have encouraged me greatly!

I am glad to "bring you along." I do feel very much like this is a your shop. By your I mean a community your, a world shop. When I was in the hospital, companies and individuals came….well out of the woodwork pun intended, to help me. I received tools from around the world. I feel like this is what I can do to show you all that I am not wasting those gifts, not selling them for drugs (not that I use drugs) or some flighty fancy. I am sticking with my dream and following my heart. I feel you all deserve to see that. I also enjoy the process very much. Pausing and taking photos then writing about it is very fun.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Roger,

Thank you! It really isn't that tedious. The different media makes it fun and interesting. Plus, looking forward to the moment when I sand it down and it all shines is fun!

Very Respectfully and Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

You are very kind. Trust me, you could do it! and there are times that "Good Enough" passes my lips, it just depends on the project and the scale of the "Good" .

Thank you very much for your kindness, you also encourage me greatly!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Very nice work.

Incidentally, I feel you and I have a lot in common every time I read the comments on one of your posts.

You're too hard on yourself.
Yes you are. I understand that though. I get that a lot from people too though. I do a lot of scrolling and sometimes make a mistake. People will ask if I could have fixed it. I could, but then it wouldn't be right. When I explain this to them and the fact that even when it's something noone will ever notice, but I will always know it isn't right, I get the too hard on myself comment. 
My wife calls it perfectionalism. My doctor calls it OCD. I call it just me.
Don't worry. There's nothing wrong with being hard on yourself sometimes. I get the sneaky suspision that, like me, it keeps you going at times when, without this quiality in yourself, you might otherwise quit.

You have more patience than me.
If you enjoy something, it doesn't take patience, because you enjoy the adventure. I often have people tell me I have lot of patience because of my scroll work. I think it's funny because I am actually an extremely impatient man. I enjoy scroll work though, so it doesn't take patience. My bigger problem is that sometimes a project goes too quickly and I feel lost. I would rather have time consuming projects that take everything out of me for weeks on end. Better yet, if I have one that takes months, it keeps me even busier and I love it.

Pain and health issues we won't even get into at this time. Maybe that's something you might want to talk about sometime through private message. I will only say that, as for myself, my wood work is part of the therapy for my pain and health issues. It's better for me than all the pills that doctors want me taking.

I can't wait to see the next installment Nate.
I have been having a lot of health related issues myself and have done nowhere near the amount of work this year that I'd like to. You floor though makes me very much long for getting back onto a major scrolling project. Take care buddy. It's coming along beautifully.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Always goo to get a nice piece of tail. Anyways good recovery and nice work! Looking forward to more installments.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Ratchet,

Thank you very much. I am hoping to get in inlaid and finished this week! Then it is on to the Sea Gull! I will definitely keep you posted

Nate


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Lesson learned and if not a sea dragon should cause you troubles then what should!
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


William,

You are a very kind hearted man! I think you are also a more patient man then you give yourself credit for! Scrolling is interesting and yes fun work but it still requires patience. All those blade changes and if you have fret type work, threading to do….You are a patient man, you just may not apply it across all levels of life…

Hey, neither do I! When I first heard people call me patient I wanted to laugh. The PTSD makes me want to rage at the stupidest things. I snap at my poor boys way to often, and the headaches drive any patience right out the door. I have allot to learn about making patience my partner. But in woodworking, we are becoming friends. I know that if one rushes things during the creative process, then the product rarely turns out OUTSTANDING. I cringe when I watch the TV shows when people are forced to build huge projects in days that normally take months. How many corners did they cut? How can it possibly stand the test of time? the battery of nature and humanity? Humbly, I don't think it can. (usually)

In this way, I do think my injury is a blessing. Perhaps it just the way I have adapted to accept it? I can only work at a certain speed! and that is slow. I do spend about 10 to 15 hours a week in the shop, sometimes more, sometime less, sometimes none, but that is average and it is slow work….

Anyway, sure send me an email anytime.

Thanks so much for your encouragement and interest William. I am sorry hear about your health, I should have said that first! I hope you get to feeling better and are in the shop more. You have a brilliant mind!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Mafe,

That is a good way to look at it! Thanks!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


I guess I can see that. I think you can call some aspect patience. I, when my back allowed me to do it, loved spending hours upon hours massaging engines to get every last horsepower I could out of them. Now I think that's why I love working wood. Even though I can't turn wrenches for a living anymore, I pour all that attention into wood working.
People. I don't have patience with people though. Especially certain ones. We won't go there either.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


William,

Engines! I tip my hat to you there. I don't really know that much about them. I knew my Army Stryker forward, backward, and upside down but that was about all.

People are suppose to test our patience, I think it is the grand design.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Yes, I was a mechanic for thirteen years.
Then one day an eighteen wheeler pulled out in front of me. I locked the brakes down, but went under it anyway, breaking my back in six places. I came back from that and went back to mechanic work for a while (it's all I knew how to do to make a living, and since I have eight kids…...). I eventually got back down though and now have chronic pain issues. I finally got it through my head that my body just can't hold up to turning wrenches anymore.

I missed the smell of burnt motor oil in the mornings to this day though.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


William,

Where to start? Eighteen wheeler, man I am sorry. That sucks. I am glad your still here and woodworking.

Eight kids! Sounds like my parents! I have 5 brothers and 3 sisters. I am a twin as well!

Chronic Pain Sucks! I am sorry you have to deal with that! I know where you are coming from. Hang in there!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


I have seven boys and one daughter. They range now from nine years old all the way up to my oldest, who is 25.


----------



## KarenW (May 29, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Nate, what originally caught my eye on this blog was simply slicing 4×4s as floor tiles - an idea that intrigued me. As I've followed this blog and learned a bit more about you (from your facebook page and here) I felt the need to tell you how much I admire you and how you're handling the things life has thrown your way.

I'm an old Army wife (or x-wife would be more accurate) My x-husband was in over 24 yrs and served in Gulf I. Current BF is also a retired medic, 21+ years (though from another era) and also a woodworker. We understand the difficulties you face and wholeheartedly support your efforts to work through those in your shop. Sometimes all it takes is a few productive hours making sawdust to change the outcome of an entire day.

We'll both continue to follow this blog and your progress both personal and artistic. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 6*
> 
> First I must apologize for my previous blog. There are times when I should not write! at that was one of them!
> 
> ...


Karen,

Thank you so very much for your kind and uplifting words. Thank you also for your sacrifice that you have given for this country. All to often those who stand behind the uniform are forgot, but it is your job that is really the hardest to bear! Thank you!

Very Respectfully and Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Leviathan Part 7*

My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.

Once the glue had set for 24hours I was free to play with the parts. I laid out the monster as I wanted him and then began to construct the ocean around him.





Once I was happy with the lines, I grabbed my dremel and attached it to the Stewart Macdonald router base (the best base in the world for inlay work!!!) I used an down spiral 1/16 wide solid carbide bit.



The only bummer part about using a down spiral is that it compresses the chips into the cavity, so it takes some work to get them out on a channel this size. I could not find my air nozzle which would have taken care of the problem in seconds. However, the down spiral is worth the work because it does not tear out and it leaves absolutely the best edge!



I only routed out one color section at a time, that way I could avoid accidental mixing.



Once routed and cleaned, I mixed up some white Inlace with about 1/4 ounce of Silver Metal Dust, then began to inlay it in the lines.



I needed to block up the grout lines to keep the Inlace from flowing out the of the lines.





I pulled the plugs out after about 30 minutes to keep the Inlace from bonding to them.



After the Inlace dried for 24 hours I routed the next color of Inlace lines.





I cleaned them out!



And started to inlay the next color…Turquoise!





After 30 minutes I pulled the plugs again! And then I let it dry for 24 hours.





I needed to wait to pick up the final color, but I still wanted to continue to work. Thankfully it worked out that these lines were not close to the Leviathans body so I could start routing out the cavities for the Monster itself!















I still needed to wait for the final color of Inlace. I had plans to add a moon so I moved on to that. My first moon turned out to be too much like a comic book picture. I really did not like it at all. So I went to the internet, pulled a picture of our real moon and made one up out of Pine and American Holly!









I finally was able to get the final Inlace color…Lindsey…so I could inlay that next!





This is the Inlace that I used!





Everything is now inlaid and glued in…now it is a waiting game again. The glue takes up to 48hours to cure. It is important that it is cured before I start sanding it down!



After two days, I started sanding with my belt sander, but it was clear right away that I needed to use the big drum sander!





I was really disappointed with the way the inlays turned out! I was hoping turquoise would turn out darker. Thankfully I had some stain that I was going to use elsewhere in the floor so I had something to fall back onto. I actually really like how it is coming along.















I still have about three or four layers of stain to put on plus I am going to use black stain to transform the sky into night!

So…more to follow....


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 7*
> 
> My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.
> 
> ...


Nate, 
This is simply outstanding. I can only imagine what your boys will think of this when it's finished. It will be like a mysterious intriguing land on the shop floor. Will be a memory forever more. outstanding.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 7*
> 
> My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.
> 
> ...


Michael,

Thank you again for your encouragement! I am hoping for that, I am very glad you see it that way…it means I am doing something right.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 7*
> 
> My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.
> 
> ...


I do agree with Michael, Your kids will love playing in your workshop with imaginary tales of sea monsters and swashbuckling heroes. Hey, I'm already doing that so you are doing a fantastic job! Keep up the good work.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 7*
> 
> My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.
> 
> ...


i wondered where you were, i sent you a pm on Saturday and didn't hear from you, i was afraid you were in a bad place for a few days, but gladly i see it looks like you have been really busy…im loving your art work , and its also a adventure for us as well, i love following this, and cant wait, REALLY CANT WAIT, until the final moment, and we get to see the whole floor , clear coated, and whatever else your doing to it, i know you told me , and im like a kid who is waiting to get my first bike…yea…that's what it is…keep at it Nate…you certainly have a fan club…grizz


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 7*
> 
> My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.
> 
> ...


Erwin,

Thank you again! I am very pleased you like it too. Thank you!!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 7*
> 
> My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.
> 
> ...


Bob,

I am very sorry, I did not get your message! I will go back and look again! Yes, I have been busy. I had a series of vertigo attacks all day saturday that kept me out of the shop and pretty much in bed all day. That is why I didn't blog right away). Then yesterday my brother in law took me and my boys fishing at the lake. I was a great fathers day!

Thank you for your kindness and excitement. That is so very encouraging. You are a good friend.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 7*
> 
> My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.
> 
> ...


I can't even imagine how many hours you spend on your knees and elbows doing this. It makes my back and knees hurt just thinking about it. Not only are you an amazing craftsman, you are one tough dude! Keep up the amazing work. The fishing was a good break as we don't want you to 'burn out' on this project.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 7*
> 
> My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.
> 
> ...


Thank you gfadvm,

There are days I don't feel tough at all. Since the injury life has been…different…I never considered myself tough…you are very kind to say so!

You a very kind with all your compliments! It is very encouraging…Thank You!!!

I do love fishing, it is such a peaceful break, even without catching any fish! I am ready for the next set.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 7*
> 
> My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.
> 
> ...


WOW, this is looking amazing, great work.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 7*
> 
> My intention was to complete the Leviathan in this run but just a warning…it will take one more installment.
> 
> ...


Mauricio,

Thank you very, very much!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Water around the Lands*

After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.

I am using Inlace Granules. (Turquoise and White)



I poured the Turquoise first and then followed it with the white to simulate the waves braking as they roll in towards the land.





I had to put plugs into the grout expansion lines to keep the inlay from spilling out! I then poured Mirror Coat on top of the granules to seal them in. Mirror Coat is an epoxy finish that is commonly used on bar tops and tables. It dries perfectly clear. It is an amazing product!







I will have to sand the final surface with a high count paper, around 2000 grit, to get the clear to return after the floor is sanded to its final surface, but it will be worth all the work. I will do this to all the lands and islands, but I am going to add a few more colors to add depth I think.



Much more to follow….


----------



## PreacherDave (Oct 8, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


I love it so far. Can't wait to see the finished floor. You have shown more talent already than I even imagined could exist in all the world.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Thank you so very much. That is an amazing complement, but really there are so many people out there that are much more talented and gifted than I. But thank you for your kindness.

Very Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


Yes, you do have an amazing variety of skills. There are others who do have some unbelievably wonderful skills but only in their specialized field(s) while you have, thus far, shown expertise in many different areas and mediums. You will really have to work hard to keep your floor clean so the art work can be easily seen and appreciated! Way to go my friend!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


Erwin,

Thank you very much for your kind comments as well. I don't know what else to say except Thank You!, really!

Yes, it will definitely be motivation to keep it clean.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


i really love all of this, the different inlays, the colors, the different effects , like the blue and then the clear…it really makes my creative juices flow here, ive got a box im going to start on for a 12 year old..and i want it to be a cool and exciting box…maybe i can take some of this , and use it for the new box., your really and wonderful inspiration…now to the really important part, how many fish did you catch…lol


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Bob, please feel free to use anything! If I can help just email me!

The Fishing was horrible! We only caught two, and they were not keepers. Three weeks ago we limited out at the same spot…o well, its the process and company that makes it so great. (Put there is nothing like reeling in a good catch!)

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


Nate, That is an incredible effect. It looks just like an aerial view of crystal clear ocean surrounding an island! That is truly amazing. You have impressed me with every step of this floor. I would have to fence it off to keep people from walking on it. I know, that defeats the purpose. Can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

I am so happy to hear you so that! That is exactly the effect I was going for, seriously!!!! I am jazzed you see it that way.

Thank you so very much for your encouragement! I know what you are saying, keeping it roped off, but its a floor, it begs being walked on. I have contemplated having an open house before I move the machines in, my wife's idea! I will definitely have a professional photographer come in and get shots of it before it gets covers at all.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


nice, i love how you used a stump cross section for the island and the water effect is perfect.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


Amazing nate, you just keep going on and on opening our eyes.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


Mauricio,

Thank you very much. I stumbled onto the idea while cutting up a stump my father gave to me that I used to climb on as a kid. Know it is part of the floor too!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Water around the Lands*
> 
> After I finish the Leviathan I will start working on the Sea Gulls. However, before I can do that I needed to get the water around the "Land of Celestial Thoughts" inlaid first as one of the wings of one of the Sea Gulls will overlap that land.
> 
> ...


Mafe,

Thanks again for your kind comments. You continue to do the same with your work!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Leviathan Part 8*

This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!

I received the Transtint Black Dye, a brand of dye I am very familiar with and highly recommend! So I started laying the night!





I finished the sky and moved on to the water!



Once I finished the dying I went back and filled in some lines that I had either forgotten or had found air bubbles in the Inlace.



Overall, I am very happy with the way it has turned out! I will need to apply dye at least one more time after finish sanding and before applying the finish! I did not want to finish more of the picture as I wanted your imagination to fill in the rest of it!



Next to come is the Sea Gulls…So…More to Follow


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


well its looking pretty amazing nate, you have my attention on this for sure…hope your doing well friend…look forward to your next blog….grizz


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Bob! You have been so very encouraging…Thank you!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


I just ran across your floor blog and I had to go back to the beginning to get cought up. I am glad that I did! This is one really unique project! You are doing a fantastic job! And to think, it's on the floor! :0 
Thank you for your service, I am glad that you are doing well.
Brett


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Wow! This has got to look super while standing in the middle of it all


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


This is going to be stunning project when complete. Thanks for taking us on the ride!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Roger,

Thank you very much! There is definitely allot going on!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Ratchet,

You are so welcome, thank you for looking! I am very pleased you like it. It is very encouraging!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Brett,

Thank you so very much for your kind words!

Nate


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


*ERES UN EXCELENTE ILUSTRADOR NATE!!!!!! SIGUE ASÍ ;-D*


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Things are just settling down here from the week of unfortunate events for us. Had to stop by and check the latest. Looks so freckin awesome. You are a true artist in every sense. Great work Nate.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Kova,

Thank you very much!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Michael,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss! My heart goes out to you! Thank you for your encouragement in the mist of your own pain. You are a good man!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Nice work on the dyeing Nate. I've done somewhat the same thing in veneer and know the challenges it presents. I think you will be able to sand deeper without removing the dye because you're working on end grain.

Great effect on the waves. Your talent is obvious.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Paul, you are very encouraging. I have noticed that the dye is not as strong or pronounce after sanding so I will put on final coat of dye on before finishing to instill that deep color where I want it.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Fascinated by the effect the dye will have. Looking forward to trying this sometime…keep it up!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Thank you Philip! I haven't been able to work on the floor for almost a month due health issues, but I am seriously looking forward to getting back to it!

Nate


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Nate, i'm jonesing for an update.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Jim,

Sorry it has been so long, I have been down because of my health and then we went on a week long vacation. But I will be starting again later this week after I get back into the swing of things. I am really excited myself to be getting back to the shop! Thank you for your support! It is really encouraging!

Nate


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


I just came upon your blog of this massive undertaking. You're like the Michaelangelo of shop floors . I hope to see more of your work in the future. Outstanding!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Robb,

Thank you for your kind words of encouragement. I have so much more to learn before I am anywhere near a Michaelangelo. But I do really enjoy working on floors.

Nate


----------



## Puupaja (Nov 29, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Hi Nate

Your are "grazy" I mean good way like artist should be… really creative work


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Leviathan Part 8*
> 
> This should be the final set on the Sea Monster until final sanding and finishing!
> 
> ...


Thanks you Puupaja,

That is very kind of you…I think. Your work is also very insightful and very creative. I look forward to seeing more of what you do.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Sea Gulls*

It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.

So I have finally started. I think I have already told you there will be three; all at different sizes, representing different heights. This will hopefully give the viewer the illusion that they are thousands of miles up, overlooking the map.

I roamed the internet for hours looking for the perfect match (I am not very good at drawing from memory anymore) Finally, I was able to find something close to what I wanted! I printed it!



Traced out the lines I wanted!



Flipped it in the direction I wanted it to go!



And resized it on rapidresizer.com



The first eagle has a rough wing span of 45in and will be flying over the Land of Celestial Thoughts.



I am using American Holly, Sunset Wood, Osage Orange, Gabon Ebony, Katalox, and several shade of gray composite decking to compose each Sea Gull.



The beak is Sunset Wood and Osage Orange.



The shadow is naturally blued American Holly.



And of course the head is pure white American Holly. The eye is Gabon Ebony.



Now, remember how I said Life can get in the way?...Well here goes!

As I planned on continuing the rest of the Sea Gull last week, we had a major wind and rain storm that has still yet to leave our area. Pressure systems are a big trigger for my headaches and vertigo so that was not helpful, but honestly I have learned deal with that.

I went out to the shop a few days ago to do some work when I was feeling steady, and my Heart hit the floor!



Needless to say I scrambled to get some buckets or WHATEVER was handy under the leak!



However, it had been going for quite a while because several of the tiles were so swollen that the expansion gap was completely gone!





So with the leak temporarily contained, the roof becomes a priority!



I am not sure what I am going to do yet, but I will let you know. Thanks again to all of you for all of your patience, your kind comments and all of your encouragement throughout this process.

More to follow….


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Hope you're feelng better and up to dealing with mother nature. My wife gets Migraine head aches from weather system changes…It sucks!

So do weather problems, and maintenance. LOL!

Good Luck!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


I agree. Roof first - then floor! Sometimes projects take a long time, but they are still fun!


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Nate, you're awesome dude! Keep charging. Love you ideas, your passion, your work!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Nate,

So sorry for your troubles. 
Life is not the way it's supposed to be.. It's the way it is.. 
The way we cope with it, is what makes the difference.

You have delt with many of life's curve balls and they seem to have made you a stronger person for having dealt with them and emerged the victor.

...and now this… I expect that the old adage "into every life a little rain must fall" has already come to mind for you, and this too, you will take in stride. 
You are a piller of strength and an example of patience and fortitude to me.

May God Bless you in your efforts to live life to it's fullest in the midst of your trials and tribulations.

Best Regards. - Len


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of the assorted problems that seem to have been plaguing you Nate, but I'm with Len. You are an inspiration to many in the way you respond to them.

The seagull looks great and I love the concept of using different sizes to give perspective and the illusion of a view from on high. 
Have you ever tried a tracing program like Inkscape? I used to hand trace but have switched over to it partially because I can print it at any size with a very fine line and partly because of the detail I can get. It works better for me than a lightbox even though I've used lightboxes for years.

Keep putting one foot in front of the other Nate, You will get there. I have faith in you.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


yea my heart sunk also when i saw the picture, but as len has said, your a much stronger person then you know, and we all have faith in you , you will tackle this in the way it needs to be handled and it will look good, you have worked hard on this, really hard, its way more then what i could have done, your patience is amazing…good luck with the roof…we will be here for when you post again..wish i could help…


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Doc,

Thanks for the encouragement! Sorry to hear your wife gets the migraines too. To those who have never had one, be so very thankful, it is like a tens of thousands of fiery yet beyond frozen needless stabbing the head, all while a vise is squeezing the very thoughts and spark out of your brain. So far, I have had nothing like it, I would rather have kidney stones that migraines, and I have had those too.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


sras,

Thanks, I definitely have to protect the shop for sure.

I like your tag line…"Impatience can be expensive!" I wonder how many times I have learned that one? 

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Charles,

Thanks for the uplifting comments. That really goes a long way, seriously!!!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Len,

You have a way with words. The are very powerful and have moved my heart in a very profound way. Quite often we go through life not even thinking about how our action look to others, affect others. I am greatly humbled by your complements. Thank you so much for your encouragement. You have really moved and touched me.

I hadn't thought of that phrase "into every life, a little rain must fall" but I really like it. Thank you!

Please know that you are a source of great encouragement back to me!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thank you for your encouragement as well! Your work continues to awe and inspire me! I really look up to your creative eye!

I have not tried Inkscrape. I absolutely am interested though. I have thought about a program but I just did not know were to start. Rapidresizer is nice but the lines are very fuzzy so I have to retrace them with a fine pen once I print again. Inkscape sounds like just the thing I have been looking for. Thank you so much for the direction!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


My good friend Bob,

Thank you so much for your encouragement here and in your emails! You have been a constant source and pillar of strength and encouragement. No need for you to be here, you have done so much already! Thank you so very much!!!

Nate


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate,
Years ago I had a house with hardwood flooring in the basement. Well, in Seattle it will rain, and the foot drains will clog. So the water will enter the basement. And the wood will swell.
I walked into the basement room and saw that the floor had a 4 foot hump in the middle!! I was sure that it was ruined.
After a couple of days I noticed that the hump was less, about 3 feet. So I added some fans and after about a week it was nearly flat … added a couple of space heaters and the floor laid back down.
After your floor dries out the expansion joints will appear again … Arent you glad that you put them in and that they worked as designed??


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Nate,
Glad to see you posting your floor progress again, I always enjoying seeing your craftsmanship at work. That is a bummer about the roof, but better now than when you were completely finished, or even worse, away from the house for a week.

Hope you get to feeling better,

crashn


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


glad you are back at it nate

like grumpy said
let it dry good 
and see whats happening then

oh and fix the roof too

funny how we all have different needs
i collect my rain water (it is all there is here)
and pray for rain and snow
i haven't had to buy any for almost 3 years now

can't wait to see this floor
the way you see it
i know we will all be amazed


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Sory for you troubles Nate.

Your project is fascinating and I have been following it.

Good luck with the roof.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


God still hovers Nate!! ... maybe giving you reason for further contemplation upon your lovely seagull plans?


> ... while tending to the damage Mother Nature has so ungraciously bestowed upon you!
> So sorry to hear of the damage done to roof and floor. That portion of your fantastic workshop floor when dried out may a be of less major repair than your roof will certainly be. And … by the time those repairs have been dealt with, you may be blessed with further creative insight.
> Who are we to question why


 ... but to believe there is a reason for such mysterious happenings within our lives. They certainly try our patience … that's for sure!! 
Good luck with the repairs Nate. I am looking forward to watching your seagull take flight!!


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work as usual… glad to see you around again. Flickr too…


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Nate, a lot of damage locally, but you scored some wood from a tree at our school. Some good out of that storm. I didn't have any big issues. Too bad the maintenance guy had cut it it into small pieces. I didn't need any more wood anyway! That floor is quite a project. Hope to see it one day.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Pleasure to see you blogging Nate. This is one of my favorites, by far, to read up on. Sometimes we just have to realize God is laughing with us and not at us. Try and laugh with Him. Maybe He was admiring your handiwork so much that He decided that your ocean needed a real storm. So now you have a wood project that has been touched by both sets of hands.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I do so hope that is what happens! That as they dry they will just return to normal. I used Bostic's Vapor Loc which is a really strong yet flexible adhesive so it should allow for the movement!

I am keeping my fingers crossed and the channel to heaven open.

Thanks for the advice and encouragement!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


crashn,

Thank you for you encouragement. You are so right on there! It is better it happened now then when it was finished. I am thankful for that!

As for feeling better I am starting a new trial today of new injections for the headaches, a little leery but if it works it will be so awesome!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Patron/David,

Thats awesome you collect your rain water. I wrote a report on that in college, got my father and brother into it. I plan on doing it but you know plans take time. And with the way I move plans take double the time.

It is interesting how life is so different for each of us, yet we all have a love of wood in common!

Thanks for your encouragement and you advice!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Ian,

Thanks for your kind sympathy and encouragement.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Elaine,

Thank you so much for your powerful words! You are so very, very kind. True, things always happen for a reason and one must find the positive in it. Thank you for your uplifting spirit.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Sir Fatty,

Thanks, great to see you too…in both places.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Mr. Triplett,

You are so right! Perspective is everything! My neighbors got it so much worse, they lost 2/3rd of their roof to their house!

I did indeed get a huge round of that Black Locust that was in front of the boys elementary school. I am going to use it in the next phase of the shop floor as it is so full of history. It was struck by lightning many years ago and still carries the burn scar.

Your right, to bad I was so slow in getting to it before the maintenance guy cut it up. It would have been cool to take it to the saw mill!

Thanks for your encouragement and your friendship. It is good to see you at the boys school!

You are welcome over to my place any time!!!!!!!!!!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


David,

Your words really mean allot to me! You are a very talented craftsman and your work is truly inspiring. So to receive your encouragement and praise means allot!!!

I had considered perhaps God was humbling me…perhaps I was putting to much into my floor? I never considered your perspective. That is an awesome way of looking at it! "Touched by both sets of hands." I think that will ring with me for a long time. Thank you so very much! That has truly lifted me spirit even higher.

Nate


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Keep the faith my friend. That roof leak and water on the floor is only a temporary bump in life's highway (but an annoying one!). I have every confidence that you will overcome. My daughter (a nurse) swears by Botox injections for preventing her migranes. Makes no sense to me but it works for her.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Thanks gfadvm,

Thankfully the storm has gone so now I can get the floor dried out and look and see what is going on, both with the roof and the floor.

I ended up not getting the injections due to an error in the scheduling system. Now I have to wait until February for them. My Opthoneuarologist is not sure they will work since the migraines are from the brain injury but I will try anything to help!

Nate


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Its going to look great Nate, sorry to hear about the leak slowing you down. Hang in there, maybe get a dehumidifier?


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Nate,

Can't wait to see the rest of the bird. You look like you off to a good start. Hope the roof comes together in a snap and glad your feeling better. You'll see this is just a speed bump in life it will go on. Things will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


I had a thought: some Clorox might stop any mold/mildew from happening.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Mauricio,

Thanks for the encouragement! Thats an idea I never considered, a dehumidifier. I will check into that!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Kelly,

Thanks for your kind and uplifting words. Thankfully the rain has stopped and I am getting a chance now to dry it out. I will let you all know how it goes.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

I never considered clorox! I will definitely look into that! Thanks for the idea.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Hello All,

Thank you all for your support and encouragement. I wanted to send you an update!

We finally had a day where the weather and my health aligned. I borrowed some roofer safety gear from my father. i tied up the end to the back of truck. I am so thankful for the rope as I could never get up there without it with the vertigo!



We screwed down every sheet as the wind had pulled up each one and forced water under it! Later we are going to go and tar over all the old nail hole.



I will let you know how things progress


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the roof, and the resulting water damage.
I know it is a pain dealing with a leaky roof in a wood shop. The roof on my shop (I rent it) leaked for over a year before the landlord fixed it. It started out in one spot that was not over anything that could get ruined. It just left water on the concrete floor everytime it rained. Sawdust that I kept in buckets soaked that right up. It got prograssively worse though to the point that I had to keep an eye on the weather channel so that if rain was in the forecast, I knew to cover certain tools with tarps before leaving the shop.
I also know all too well about not being able to get to the shop for extended times.
There are times that my health keeps me from the shop for up to a week at a time. Sometimes it's longer, but usually a week at the most. Every day that goes by though, I get more and more anxious about my shop. For some reason, I have this fear that gets so bad that I'll feel like I'm about to have an anxiety attack. It's a fear that something is going to happen to my shop, whether it be fire, flood, or theft. It's just a fear that something is going to happen to it if I'm not there in it every day.

All of this is just life. It throws us curves. I know though that, for people like you and I, those little bumps hit hard because we have lost so much of ourselves to health that we can't stand the thought of losing anything else, including our work. It takes so much out of us to do what we do that, to lose even some of it, is like taking part of our souls.

Your work looks amazing, as always. I can't wait to see it completed. I have a feeling it will be a floor worthy of a magazine cover.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much William, as always you are very kind and encouraging. I know what you are taking about when you mention time away from the shop and that anxious feeling! My fingers itch to get back to work!

Yes the feeling of losing work is terrible! I do try to look at it as a lesson and a way to do it better the next time, the glass is always half full, but sometimes it can get difficult. But with you guys in my corner it is much easier.

Thanks again William, keep up the great work. I love that fret work clock!!!

Nate


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the seagul. No roof? Minor detail…hehe. Working as a facility manager water is also my worst enemy. Running water= greatest innovation and greatest potential for disaster.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Philip,

We are about halfway done with the roof…then it snowed last night! We will see what happens. I will keep you all posted!

Nate


----------



## KarenW (May 29, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you getting back to it but sorry to see a leak! 
Wow - I can only imagine what ran through your head when you first stepped in there.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sea Gulls*
> 
> It has been so long since my last blog and I want to thank all of you for your patience! Life has a way of getting in the way of our plans. There is that saying, "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans." Well I was planning on getting to the Sea Gulls much sooner than this but…well you know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen,

The leak is just about fixed I think. We keep getting these huge wind and rain storms so we never have enough time to really get up there and finish the job..

My heart did hit the floor but I think I am recovering now as I can see there is minimal damage so far!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Hardwood Floor Magazine*

I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.







You can see the online version of the story here:

http://hardwoodfloorsmag.com/articles/article.aspx?articleid=1737&zoneid=2

Thank you all for your kind support, encouragement and friendship.

More to follow…


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Frickin Awesome Nate. Well deserved. You are a super talent!


----------



## woodsyman (Apr 5, 2013)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for your sevice Nate! What a project to take on. Don't think I could wait that long to move the tools in, but like all great things I'm sure it is worth the wait.


----------



## woodsyman (Apr 5, 2013)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Cool article in the magazine too, really inspiring!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nate, I think I can safely say that we all are proud of you and grateful for your service! I hope this brings a lot of work for you!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Michael, you have been a great friend and support through much of it. It has been great to talk on the phone from time to time!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thank you Woodsyman! You are welcome, it was what I was meant to do! Your words are very encouraging!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Erwin,

Thanks for your support! You have also been very kind and supportive along the way! Thank you!!!

Nate


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Nate. It is a well deserved recognition for work that is well done with a passion for perfection.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Way to go Nate.
But you sure deserve it.
This floor is really uniqe.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


congrats!!! Your work certainly deserves it, I know I wish I had the time and patience like you do to take on something like that.

I get the feeling this is just the beginning of more great things to come your way!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Great article! You *have* to finish it now. Well done.
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a wonderful article in Hardwood Floors mag. Nate. It was interesting to hear your dramatic story and of your ongoing struggle and especially the success you've had with your projects. I hope you will continue to get better and keep creating. Your shop floor is an amazing collection of works that you can be justly proud of. Many folks here in Norway have made end grain outdoor floors from tree cutoffs and they look really great. Please keep the blogs coming, they are always good reading.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Congrats Nate, you have earned a well deserved place in the magazine with your efforts. Keep on brother!


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


That iS Awesome Nate! Can't wait to see it also!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mafe! I don't know if I deserve it but I am very grateful for it!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrice, your work has been an inspiration!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Crashn,

You can do it, I have seen your work! You have what it takes, don't sell your self short!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks JR45,

No Joke, now I really do have to finish it. Don't worry I will! I promise, unless an act of God keeps me from it. It will just be a slow and patient process. 

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thank You Stefang,

I have considered doing my driveway in End Grain Block but have not made up my mind, I still have allot of work on my plate as it is. I think End Grain Work is awesome!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support and encouragement chrisstef!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob! I am equally excited and anxious.

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


I cannot think of anyone who deserves this more, Nate!
Congrats!!!


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


You news put a smile on my face, great job, glad to see you get some recognition for that amazing project.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew, you are very kind hearted to say so!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken, I am glad it touched you. It has encouraged me as well. You all have!

Nate


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Nate My friend, I simply could not be happier for you. 
You've come so far and overcome so much but now it's time for the artist to emerge.
I believe that you could do well with any artistic venture you might set your mind to. 
I'm glad you chose wood and to share your talent with us all here.
Congratulations on the article man, you deserve it.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Best regards for your health, life, liberty and the persuit of your happiness.

Always great to see you active here on LJs.

Congrats on your Magazine interview article. Another LJ friend acknowledged in print.

Work Safely and have Fun. Len


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a well deserved public acknowledgement of your talent and committment to excellence! Can't wait for the next installment on your cool floor project.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


No surprise, from the work you've shown in this blog it was just a matter of time till one of the mags noticed it and realized it was worth showcasing. Congrats on being shown though.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


This is awesome Nate.

I am super happy for you. After all the troubles you went through digging all those trenches for electrical and gas, this news is sweet.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


congrats nate on a super fine article, i hope the electrical job is moving along and you know i am wanting to see the floor come to fruition, god bless you nate in your pursuance of the great jobs you have ahead of you….when i see your shop and your smile all lite up, ill know all the juice is flowing…lol…rock on nate


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nate!! Can't think of better guy for this to happen to … or incentive to get yourself going again once all that labour intensive work is completed!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Congrats Nate…. Very kool


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Shipwright..Paul.., Thank you for your kind words. They mean allot. You have been a great source of encouragement and inspiration! I truly admire your skill. You continue to teach me so much!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Len,

Thank you for your support and encouragement!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

Thank you for your encouragement and your excitement. I am eager to get back to the floor too. I cannot wait to get this power put in! 

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


derosa,

That is very kind of you to say. Thank you so very much. I really was surprised. I just wanted to have a nice floor to make me happy in my shop.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Ian,

Thanks so much! It does bring out the sun shine for sure!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizz,

Your a good friend! The electrical is moving but not as fast as I would like but that is the story of life right? It moves to fast in the areas we don't want it to and way to slow when we want it to go faster.

There are few things that bring peace and happiness like working in the shop with my boys.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Elaine,

Thank you so much for your encouragement! You have been there since the beginning! Thank you so very much! Keep up the fine work, you inspire and teach me!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Roger!

Nate


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Awesome story. Epic work your doing here Nate which definitely deserves recognition. Congratulations!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Awesome News and Well-Deserved Nate, Congratulations!
You are an inspiration yourself my Friend…
Hope the trenching and electrical work goes quick and smooth,
and that you can get back to the floor (and other projects!) soon!


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Too cool. Look at you go. I love to hear someone getting their due. Keep up the good work.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Nice one Nate a great article

Jamie


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much Mauricio!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


littlecope, thanks so much! You are very kind! The electrical is coming along slowly but surely. I am definitely ready to have it done.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kelly!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jamie!

Nate


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Bravo Nate! Congratulations!


----------



## catalina (Dec 22, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Nate, I have only posted a few times on Lumberjocks but I religiously follow it and have for several years. To this day one of my alltime favorite projects anywhere has to be your endgrain floor project. I hadn't seen anything from you in a while and hope things are well. I just wanted to say thanks for your service and to send well wishes this time of year. Gene


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Gene,

Thank you very much for your kind comment. That is very encouraging. I am very delighted to hear you like it so much. I apologize for the delay. Ill do my best to keep you posted!

Nate


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


Nate, checking in here. Hope you are well. 
How is the floor coming along?


----------



## PlatinumFlooringCo (Mar 7, 2016)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hardwood Floor Magazine*
> 
> I wanted to share with all of you what I got in the mail the other day! Hardwood Floors asked to do an article on my floor now and one when it is completely finished. I am totally blown away were I find myself today! When I started working on the floor, I had no idea it would lead to anything like this…leading to making new friends and having so many people take interest in it. Now I just have to get back in the shop and finish it. I am still working on the electrical, its a big job but be patient I will get back to the floor, I promise.
> 
> ...


I really loved this article! It gave me some new insights I never really thought about before also grab this link for better service http://platinumflooringcompany.com/brands


----------

